# AMA Ask Me Anything



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Thought I'd do an AMA today.

A little bit about me.

Have been on and off AAS since 17. Started doing my research at around 13 onwards. Been on and off training due to studies.

From my country I have a degree in biological science, masters in clinical medicine, and phd in cell biology.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

This guy knows his s**t people.


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

How old are you now out of interest? and how important do you think HCG during a cycle is for a faster recovery afterwards and what kind of doses do you recommend?

Cheers.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

HCG is important, it has its place on and off cycle. When running androgens at suppressive dosages, HCG would allow maintenance of testicular volume and be atrophy-protective.

On cycle HCG depending on weight FFM etc. I would suggest 250-500 IU x 2 week.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

NostrilBrah said:


> How old are you now out of interest? and how important do you think HCG during a cycle is for a faster recovery afterwards and what kind of doses do you recommend?
> 
> Cheers.


 Sorry forgot to quote. My age is anonymous.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> This guy knows his s**t people.


 You the man DLTBB


----------



## RyderPP79 (Nov 12, 2015)

If running HCG on cycle would you have to up your AI?

I use 0.5mg Adex EOD generally when running test etc.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

RyderPP79 said:


> If running HCG on cycle would you have to up your AI?
> 
> I use 0.5mg Adex EOD generally when running test etc.


 It depends how sensitive you are to aromatisation. Someone with lower levels of aromatase enzyme DNA transcription or high expression of estrogen metabolism signalling would probably not need an AI when running on-cycle HCG dosages mentioned above.

Then again it is also highly dosage dependent (testosterone) and perhaps other things that may alter your need for controlling estrogen levels.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

"Ask me anything" then refuses to answer the very first question. Thread should be renamed. :lol:


----------



## RyderPP79 (Nov 12, 2015)

so it's a case as with all AAS and adjust to suit..


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

how about hairloss and tren? some say its responsible for hairloss, some say its not... really dont know what to think about it...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hope your legit.. I got a masters in sniffing out bullshiters.

What is progesterone gyno Is there such a thing and if so what is it... how does it effect men?


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

In your opinion whats the best bulking cycle, doses and compounds?

Peptides, whats the best ones to use in your opinion to get closest results to GH and doses per day etc.?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What's the greatest gear known to man?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

****** said:


> how about hairloss and tren? some say its responsible for hairloss, some say its not... really dont know what to think about it...


 Research has shown that trenbolone has SARM-like effects on the prostate and other target tissues in the body. At the end of the day we must consider that trenbolone is extremely androgenic and thinning of the hair is not unheard of. I also believe it is highly genome dependent, if your scalp happens to be highly sensitive to androgens or in your family, there is a likely chance it will affect you worse than others.

I personally have experienced mild thinning on trenbolone combined with masteron, both androgenic yes however I did notice improvements in hair thickness after coming off these anabolics and now it is thick as ever.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

richardrahl said:


> "Ask me anything" then refuses to answer the very first question. Thread should be renamed. :lol:


 LOL Ask me anything but my personal info!


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Thought I'd do an AMA today.
> 
> A little bit about me.
> 
> ...


 Good to have someone with real knowledge instead of bro science. Welcome aboard. Question 1. B&C vs cycling . Question 2 . How safe is tren really. Question 3. Are oral aas as bad as we think for liver damage? Cheers


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> Hope your legit.. I got a masters in sniffing out bullshiters.
> 
> What is progesterone gyno Is there such a thing and if so what is it... how does it effect men?


 I'll ignore that first part.

Progesterone mediated gyno I guess what what it is? Of course there is such a thing, in individuals expressing high levels of PR receptor transcription in the presence of circulating levels of progesterone would mediate gyno development, of course often in the presence of other pathological levels of associated co-factors required for PR binding at the DNA level.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Glosss said:


> In your opinion whats the best bulking cycle, doses and compounds?
> 
> Peptides, whats the best ones to use in your opinion to get closest results to GH and doses per day etc.?


 IMO, in order for anabolics to work most effectively, diet is a huge mediator along with training. But lets say those two variables are perfected and optimised with ongoing adjustments as you progress on cycle then I would look at considering the following androgens:

- Trenbolone Ace 150-450mg/week

- Trenbolone E 200-400mg/week

- EQ 750mg+/week

- Dihydroboldenone Cyp 300-600mg/week

- Dianabol

- Superdrol

Dosages are interchangeable based on combination of androgens and individual BW and cycle experience.

Closest results to GH for what effect? The answer is GH. I am not a personal fan of GH releasing peptides.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

mrwright said:


> What's the greatest gear known to man?


 Creatine


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> IMO, in order for anabolics to work most effectively, diet is a huge mediator along with training. But lets say those two variables are perfected and optimised with ongoing adjustments as you progress on cycle then I would look at considering the following androgens:
> 
> - Trenbolone Ace 150-450mg/week
> 
> ...


 Thanks, of course diet is person dependant etc. so wont bore you with that.

Can you explain the reasoning behind these compounds and why they work, synergy etc..

Also why do you not like peptides? and since you recommend GH, what doses, how many times per day and timing of the doses do you recommend?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> Good to have someone with real knowledge instead of bro science. Welcome aboard. Question 1. B&C vs cycling . Question 2 . How safe is tren really. Question 3. Are oral aas as bad as we think for liver damage? Cheers


 Thank you BULK.

1) Blast and cruise if you have no intention of coming off. Cycle on and off of course would lose most gains but both can be done just as safely with careful observation.

2) Tren can be used safely no problem considering you take the right interventions as and when needed. I have run it successfully for 12 weeks straight with very stable health markers. Of course dosage dependant.

3) Dosage dependant again, anything methylated or hepatoxic will straight the liver some what and raise some enzymes, but nothing drinking alcohol or taking accutane wouldn't do. Actually that is a lie accutane is worse. The true hepatic marker for toxicity would be GGT.


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

1) When blasting and cruising whats the maximum and minimum time each phase should be run? Obviously you have to take goals, doses and compounds into account!

2) The best pre contest stack and how they should be run (time frames/doses etc)


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Glosss said:


> Thanks, of course diet is person dependant etc. so wont bore you with that.
> 
> Can you explain the reasoning behind these compounds and why they work, synergy etc..
> 
> Also why do you not like peptides? and since you recommend GH, what doses, how many times per day and timing of the doses do you recommend?


 I am personally am a huge fan of quality, dry, dense, lean muscle that holds. That is what most of those compounds provide, of course the dianabol is a different story which I will touch upon later.

You want something with exceptional nutrient partitioning abilities if you want to grow. You need to make sure that the food you eat is as efficiently utilised in your body once absorbed with nothing to waste. This is where trenbolone comes into play, cattle often go for hours long periods during transit to slaughter and trenbolone preserves their lean tissue and uses fat as a major fuel source, hence why they are so lean. Trenbolone is also great at activating/mediating IGF1-dependent anabolism. Androgen receptor-mediated hypertrophy is a key mechanism of how AAS work but it is NOT the only mechanism. Studies have shown that trenbolone was capable of activating anabolism in the absence of the AR through inhibition. Of course this is all cell biology but we must consider what happens on a global scale in an organism, but at least we can appreciate the complexity of these androgens we so love.

Some peptides are good. I might be wrong but I personally would not want my pituitary gland to be 'bleeding' GH. Look at what happens to the pancreas when you stress it with straining insulin secretion?

Depends on your HGH. 1-4 ius for fat loss, with hyperplasia towards the higher end. GH is very time dependent so this must also be considered. 4-8 ius for further muscle proliferation.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

What's your thoughts on running 2 19nors at same time ? Tren and deca or ace and npp ? Any worse for gyno than running higher single type. Any point in gains wise? Also dosages compared to single compound


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

what lab are you affiliated with? we all have one


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ghost.recon said:


> I'll ignore that first part.
> 
> Progesterone mediated gyno I guess what what it is? Of course there is such a thing, in individuals expressing high levels of PR receptor transcription in the presence of circulating levels of progesterone would mediate gyno development, of course often in the presence of other pathological levels of associated co-factors required for PR binding at the DNA level.


 What is the out come of progesterone gyno on the breast receptor and is it The same as estrogen related gyno as in a gland swelling?

What can cause progesterone to rise when it comes to AAS?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> 1) When blasting and cruising whats the maximum and minimum time each phase should be run? Obviously you have to take goals, doses and compounds into account!
> 
> 2) The best pre contest stack and how they should be run (time frames/doses etc)


 1) All user dependent based on blood markers. The only way for me to tell and determine time between blasting and cruising. If for example my markers are stable after say 10 weeks on tren and other androgens then I may extend it further and do bloods. One I find that my markers are getting out of control I will begin coming off and cruising with repeated bloods a months time to make sure it has at least improved.

2) If I had all the drugs available in the world? this is something dependent on the user, what condition they are in before they decide to diet. Also how well have they treated their body in off season and stable your bloods on before cutting.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

What would give better growth?

1gram test

500mg test 500mg deca


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Youre that educated on this s**t, I cant even understand your explanations.

The amount of googling I need to do to understand one of your sentences is immense.

Obviously this is my problem, not yours but what ive managed to decipher so far is top notch mate. Welcome.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> What's your thoughts on running 2 19nors at same time ? Tren and deca or ace and npp ? Any worse for gyno than running higher single type. Any point in gains wise? Also dosages compared to single compound


 I rather not run both together personally. Some have and liked it but for me I'm good with tren. Yeah it would be worse for gyno if you are already in the female hormone rich environment to trigger it. Like my tren ace at 50-100mg EOD.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Gavinmcl said:


> what lab are you affiliated with? we all have one


 No one


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

And finally. Does tren and say var or any other aas really help in burning bf ? Is there a mechanism they trigger to do so ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ghost.recon said:


> I rather not run both together personally. Some have and liked it but for me I'm good with tren. Yeah it would be worse for gyno if you are already in the female hormone rich environment to trigger it. Like my tren ace at 50-100mg EOD.


 Hey bro . What's your opinion on limiting trend sides?

Obviously we know that by keeping estrogen within normal range, sides are greatly reduced. But why?

Would sides be as minimal if we worried less about estrogen and just used caber (alongside nolva to take care of potential gyno)?

@ghost.recon


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

If pinocchio said "my nose will grow now" what would happen?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> What is the out come of progesterone gyno on the breast receptor and is it The same as estrogen related gyno as in a gland swelling?
> 
> What can cause progesterone to rise when it comes to AAS?


 What is a breast receptor?

You have ER, PR, AR and several other mediated receptors for gyno development. There is no same outcome for all people.

Gland swelling or any other symptomatic descriptions of gyno again is user dependent. If you really wanted to find out what tissues are being targeted then you do what you do with breast biopsies and do histological analysis and staining of relevant gene expression of growth mediators. Epithelial, glandular, mesenchymal, stem cell, fibroblastic, ductal, so many difference tissue subtypes each with completely different gene expression activity despite being next to each other.

You can have AR driven gyno if you have the genetic switch to turn on those genes. So overall it is a much broader topic than what we imagined.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

bonacris said:


> What would give better growth?
> 
> 1gram test
> 
> 500mg test 500mg deca


 2)


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> Youre that educated on this s**t, I cant even understand your explanations.
> 
> The amount of googling I need to do to understand one of your sentences is immense.
> 
> Obviously this is my problem, not yours but what ive managed to decipher so far is top notch mate. Welcome.


 Thanks boss for the warm welcome!


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

What got you into bodybuilding and what got you into the dark (better) side?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> And finally. Does tren and say var or any other aas really help in burning bf ? Is there a mechanism they trigger to do so ?


 Yes androgen receptor binding can trigger lipolysis. A stronger an androgen binds the higher lipolysis is upregulated.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you ever sleep? You was on about me using inject sdrol at god knows what time this morning, I was working nights. Parcel guy has just woken me up and you're either still on here or you left and came back!

Question relating to dead Lee's question..

Gyno from tren/deca (not aromatisation) is it possible when oestrogen is in check? Some (including me) say they still get gyno when using an AI and 19nors so use caber. Others say it's not possible.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ghost.recon said:


> What is a breast receptor?
> 
> You have ER, PR, AR and several other mediated receptors for gyno development. There is no same outcome for all people.
> 
> ...


 Welcome aboard mate you know your stuff.. I'm sure il have some questions that have been bugging me...


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Whats your take on the Test-Tren-Mast ratios for a cutting cycle? Does Masteron alleviate Tren sides (psychological)?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it possible to make tren acetate at 221mg/ml using standard solvents and amounts you'd use when making s**t like sus?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

1) What do you think it is about certain esters being more preferred by some when release times are very similar, e.g some rate tren hex, over tren e. Same for test c over e.

2) Do you think a diet 100% whey, is sufficient to build muscle?

3) If a meal is equal in macros, but different ends of the spectrum, like chicken, rice and olive oil vs a burger, does the body deal with them differently? If so, how?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

sen said:


> Is it possible to make tren acetate at 221mg/ml using standard solvents and amounts you'd use when making s**t like sus?


 Yeah, I'm terrified of buying TM tren ace now lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> If pinocchio said "my nose will grow now" what would happen?


 Oscillation


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Research has shown that trenbolone has SARM-like effects on the prostate and other target tissues in the body. At the end of the day we must consider that trenbolone is extremely androgenic and thinning of the hair is not unheard of. I also believe it is highly genome dependent, if your scalp happens to be highly sensitive to androgens or in your family, there is a likely chance it will affect you worse than others.
> 
> I personally have experienced mild thinning on trenbolone combined with masteron, both androgenic yes however I did notice improvements in hair thickness after coming off these anabolics and now it is thick as ever.


 so if tren causes hairloss, when should it stop after last injection? for tren a for example? after 4 days the system should be mostly clear of tren, but when does the androgens lower in the body? does this take more time?

thanks.


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> 1) All user dependent based on blood markers. The only way for me to tell and determine time between blasting and cruising. If for example my markers are stable after say 10 weeks on tren and other androgens then I may extend it further and do bloods. One I find that my markers are getting out of control I will begin coming off and cruising with repeated bloods a months time to make sure it has at least improved.
> 
> 2) If I had all the drugs available in the world? this is something dependent on the user, what condition they are in before they decide to diet. Also how well have they treated their body in off season and stable your bloods on before cutting.


 @ghost.recon what blood markers should you look for when assessing if everything is back to normal and stable?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

leechild4 said:


> @ghost.recon what blood markers should you look for when assessing if everything is back to normal and stable?


 HCT
MCV
RBC
EGFR
HDL LDL VLDL
PRG PRL E2
GGT ALT AST
CRP

There are other markers but can be non specific.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

****** said:


> so if tren causes hairloss, when should it stop after last injection? for tren a for example? after 4 days the system should be mostly clear of tren, but when does the androgens lower in the body? does this take more time?
> 
> thanks.


 I believe one of the mechanisms of androgen-mediated hair loss/thinning is due to binding of androgens to receptors at the follicle level triggering some form of cell death (apoptosis, autophagy etc) perhaps through enhancing pro-apoptotic signals and supressing pro-surival signals. thus leading to loss of hair follicles. Allow circulating androgens to decrease and I would expect improvements within a month of stopping after the half lives of all your esters are over of course.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> Welcome aboard mate you know your stuff.. I'm sure il have some questions that have been bugging me...


 Thank you for the approval kind sir. Thank you again.


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Thought I'd do an AMA today.


 It's been shown in studies that Caber/Nolva reduce GH and IGF-1.
From your perspective, if one is taking both Caber/Nolva during the whole cycle, how negatively can this affect the muscle growth?

Great thread and thanks for your time.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sen said:


> Do you ever sleep? You was on about me using inject sdrol at god knows what time this morning, I was working nights. Parcel guy has just woken me up and you're either still on here or you left and came back!
> 
> Question relating to dead Lee's question..
> 
> Gyno from tren/deca (not aromatisation) is it possible when oestrogen is in check? Some (including me) say they still get gyno when using an AI and 19nors so use caber. Others say it's not possible.


 Occasionally.

Yes it is still possible we must note that there are TWO key components involved.

SUBSTRATE (Gyno inducing hormone)

RECEPTOR (Bind this and you get gyno development)

Yes one might think prevention can be done via substrate intervention ie modulating estrogen prolactin etc via AI.

However despite having normal circulating levels of these hormones we can still experience gyno why?

If you have high receptor expression then it doesn't matter if your levels are within range, you can still get binding and subsequent growth.

Don't forget there are so many growth factors that can initiate proliferation a few off the top of my head:

FIBROBLAST GROWTH FACTOR 1-4 BINDING TO FIBROBLAST GROWTH FACTOR RECEPTOR (FGF & FGFR) - this is currently a hot topic in breast cancer and may service some purpose for our understanding.

VASCULAR ENDOTHELIAL GROWTH FACTOR BINDING TO VASCULAR ENDOTHELIAL GROWTH FACTOR RECEPTOR (VEGF & VEGFR1-3)

Few other more obvious ones such as IGF1 yep we all know that one.

Don't forget PDGF binding to PDFGR.

Basically anything can trigger growth if you have the right genetic make up. AKA CANCER


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

carlos1620 said:


> It's been shown in studies that Caber/Nolva reduce GH and IGF-1.
> From your perspective, if one is taking both Caber/Nolva during the whole cycle, how negatively can this affect the muscle growth?
> 
> Great thread and thanks for your time.


 I don't like nolvadex. User dependent I suppose. Depends on many things really. Is the reduction in IGF1 and GF via Caber/Nolva action really that significant on a global scale of total body anabolic activity? Now that is a question I cannot answer, best way would be to design this study:

Group 1 - Nolva/Caber + hypertrophy training x time / serum IGF1 and HGH peak/drop/pulse/metabolism/clearance/ time

Group 2 - Caber/Placebo Nolva + hypertrophy training x time / serum IGF1 and HGH peak/drop/pulse/metabolism/clearance/time

Group 3 - Placebo Caber/Nolva + hypertrophy training x time / serum IGF1 and HGH peak/drop/pulse/metabolism/clearance/time

Group 3 - Placebo Caber/Placebo Nolva + hypertrophy training x time / serum IGF1 and HGH peak/drop/pulse/metabolism/clearance/time


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> Hey bro . What's your opinion on limiting trend sides?
> 
> Obviously we know that by keeping estrogen within normal range, sides are greatly reduced. But why?
> 
> ...


 SSRI + DHT + T3 to suppress tren sides.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Goranchero said:


> Whats your take on the Test-Tren-Mast ratios for a cutting cycle? Does Masteron alleviate Tren sides (psychological)?


 Amazing androgen combination. I prefer 1:2:2 Ratio of Test Tren Mast. Higher mast is nice also. It improves psychological side effects yes. I can explain a little bit further as to why to give you some insight if you wish.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sen said:


> Is it possible to make tren acetate at 221mg/ml using standard solvents and amounts you'd use when making s**t like sus?


 Yeah why not. You could make Test E 800mg/ml if you wanted to. It will hold but I for sure am not injecting that s**t haha.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> SSRI + DHT + T3 to suppress tren sides.


 You recommend running SSRI antidepressants with any tren cycle or just for those prone to those kind of sides?


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Yeah why not. You could make Test E 800mg/ml if you wanted to. It will hold but I for sure am not injecting that s**t haha.


 Ghost, could you share your thoughts on the famous Deca/Tren dick phenomenon? And why, even when prolactin and estrogen is under control, do some still have difficulty to keep up the wood?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> 1) What do you think it is about certain esters being more preferred by some when release times are very similar, e.g some rate tren hex, over tren e. Same for test c over e.
> 
> 2) Do you think a diet 100% whey, is sufficient to build muscle?
> 
> 3) If a meal is equal in macros, but different ends of the spectrum, like chicken, rice and olive oil vs a burger, does the body deal with them differently? If so, how?


 I really don't understand when ppl say the para is more potent than tren enan . If you buy 10ml of tren e at 100mg per ml ur getting roughly 10x 72mg of actual tren without the ester ...and if you buy 10ml of para your getting approx 10x 50mg with out the ester...ppl take 400mg of tren e but then say 2 or 3ml (100 to 150mg) seems more potent...but Imo tren is tren once in your bloodstream at work. If you then look at tren ace 10ml would give 10x 84mg approx how can you justify the extra cost of para which for 5ml usually isn't far of the same price as 10ml of ace or enan

As for whey. .if that was ur only protein source I'd say it would work better than mixed fish and meats providing fats and other nutrients vitamin and minerals are covered by the rest of diet simply because it has the highest biological value of any protein source and has every amino acid needed in adequate quantities


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dark sim said:


> 1) What do you think it is about certain esters being more preferred by some when release times are very similar, e.g some rate tren hex, over tren e. Same for test c over e.
> 
> 2) Do you think a diet 100% whey, is sufficient to build muscle?
> 
> 3) If a meal is equal in macros, but different ends of the spectrum, like chicken, rice and olive oil vs a burger, does the body deal with them differently? If so, how?


 Ooo nice questions

1) I guess it is down to preference and word of mouth over the years. If it was Tren E that was being produced by Negma instead of Hex I'm sure today everyone would be raving about E and not Hex. Everyone always relates back to the old days and what was available back then as the period where anabolics were awesome.

2) sufficient yeah, good for you? absolutely not.

3) Yes the body deals with it 100% I preach good digestive health and good sourcing (no pun intended) of food. The further away a food item is from its original source, the worse it is for your gut health. Remember it is our gut lining that allows us to absorb out much needed nutrients. These micro villi cells are very sensitive and often do not survive very long and have a very replication turn over rate at the basement membrane of the intestinal tract. Take an extreme example of eating absolute junk full of preservatives lack of micro nutrients and minerals, the gut lining is going to pretty bad and may even contain inflammatory lesions that can lead to irritable bowl/gut distress/digestive issues - all confirmed with microscopy. This person would have a much lower efficiency at nutrient absorption. Say if he ate 100g protein from chicken, he is not going to get 100g protein absorbed due to his gut health.

Someone with excellent gut health that eats appropriate portions and allows the digestive tract to rest and regenerate will have a much higher absorption rate for all nutrients. Absorption is NOT just down to food but the supplements you take, the oral AAS you take. Having a gut-protective diet not only will make your anabolics more effective, but because your nutrient absorption is also upregulated, its going to work synergistically with your anabolism. Could also speculate lower dosages are required and therefore less stress on the liver.

Who is the smarter bodybuilder? Someone who can eat 250g protein/day to add 1kg of lean muscle or someone who needs 500g protein/day to add 1kg of lean muscle within the same time frame?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> You recommend running SSRI antidepressants with any tren cycle or just for those prone to those kind of sides?


 Fast acting SSRI. Not prozac basically. For those prone and for those less prone wanting to explore higher dosage. One of the obvious mechanisms of mental side effects is the modulation of neurotransmission of key neurotransmitters involved in regulating mood and anxiety. Do a brain scan on someone on tren vs off tren oh boy I bet you that would be interesting. Brain activity would be different.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Amazing androgen combination. I prefer 1:2:2 Ratio of Test Tren Mast. Higher mast is nice also. It improves psychological side effects yes. I can explain a little bit further as to why to give you some insight if you wish.


 I did 250mg Omnadren, 750mg Tren Ace for 7 weeks. Insomnia, night sweats, acid reflux I can live with. The emotional rollercoaster drama was a strain on my everyday functioning and reasoning, both personally and at work, I'd like to avoid that in my next cycle.

I was thinking 250mg Omnadren, 700mg Tren Ace, 600mg Mast E. Any insight on Mast E function and dosage in this combo is welcome.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> Ooo nice questions
> 
> 1) I guess it is down to preference and word of mouth over the years. If it was Tren E that was being produced by Negma instead of Hex I'm sure today everyone would be raving about E and not Hex. Everyone always relates back to the old days and what was available back then as the period where anabolics were awesome.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your answers. I guess I should stop eating my brownies for breakfast


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Glosss said:


> What got you into bodybuilding and what got you into the dark (better) side?


 The desire to push science + research + human body to its limits.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dark sim said:


> Thank you for your answers. I guess I should stop eating my brownies for breakfast


 Pretty sure food was cleaner back then and our guts were healthier. Less exposure to BPA from plastics, pollutants, carcinogens, preservatives. Who knows what this effect has had on our physiology over the years. Maybe gear was not better back then? Maybe they just absorbed those 5mg nap dbols really efficiently? Good to consider both perspectives right?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> I did 250mg Omnadren, 750mg Tren Ace for 7 weeks. Insomnia, night sweats, acid reflux I can live with. The emotional rollercoaster drama was a strain on my everyday functioning and reasoning, both personally and at work, I'd like to avoid that in my next cycle.
> 
> I was thinking 250mg Omnadren, 700mg Tren Ace, 600mg Mast E. Any insight on Mast E function and dosage in this combo is welcome.


 How far into your cycle did you start getting sides ..did they accumulate over time . Creep up on you or one day your fine next they hit you out of nowhere.. been on 350mg alpha pharma tren ace and 100mg primus ray tren enan for 13 days along with 350mg test prop 400mg mast prop and 350mg Winstrol and so far bit of redness in face but nothing like when on high test and deca. .noticed bit of shortness of breath...dark urine and sweat when eating ..no insomnia .no weird dreams or emotions ..maybe I'm lucky or maybe it's too early ..I do believe high test with tren makes sides worse as estrogen potentiate's progestin sides and won't go over 350mg test ..bug not sure what to expect as time goes on


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

swole troll said:


> If pinocchio said "my nose will grow now" what would happen?


 Depends if Geppetto was bent over in front of him.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

carlos1620 said:


> Ghost, could you share your thoughts on the famous Deca/Tren dick phenomenon? And why, even when prolactin and estrogen is under control, do some still have difficulty to keep up the wood?


 Yes the explanation is very logical. During fetal development we are all initially female as develop in the womb but pre natal androgens is what switches on genes that change our gender into male. The key androgen is DHT. DHT also regulates penis size and development during puberty. If you look closely at the architecture and physiology of penile tissue you will see high affinity for DHT. Right so we established the penis needs DHT for some reason.

Now lets see what happens when we deprive the penis of DHT. Hmm now where we could find legit studies about that? How about a5reductase inhibitors! Lets see what is a common side effect of DHT modulators? You got it erectile dysfunction, poor libido etc sounds just like deca dick? Damn straight it does.

Nandrolone converts to a metabolite dihydronandrolone which seems to have a very high affinity to displace DHT from the penile tissue however it does not seem to have the same physiological effects and I speculate that this is one of the key mechanisms that contribute to the infamous Deca dick.

References.

The effect of 5 alpha-reductase inhibitors on erectile function.

Comparison of the receptor binding properties of nandrolone and testosterone under in vitro and in vivo conditions.

Metabolism and receptor binding of nandrolone and testosterone under in vitro and in vivo conditions.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> How far into your cycle did you start getting sides ..did they accumulate over time . Creep up on you or one day your fine next they hit you out of nowhere.. been on 350mg alpha pharma tren ace and 100mg primus ray tren enan for 13 days along with 350mg test prop 400mg mast prop and 350mg Winstrol and so far bit of redness in face but nothing like when on high test and deca. .noticed bit of shortness of breath...dark urine and sweat when eating ..no insomnia .no weird dreams or emotions ..maybe I'm lucky or maybe it's too early ..I do believe high test with tren makes sides worse as estrogen potentiate's progestin sides and won't go over 350mg test ..bug not sure what to expect as time goes on


 Well, I did 500mg Omnadren + orals week 1-8, then switched to 250mg Omnadren, 750mg Tren Ace, weeks 9-15 and finished 250mg Omnadren, 525mg Tren Ace, 350mg Trest Ace weeks 16-18.

Night sweats and occassional insomnia were present throughout cycle, Acid reflux came after a few days, remember one night having to jump out of bed not to throw up. Emotional drama and libido issues from second week of Tren. I had to discontinue orals when I started Tren since my blood pressure went sky high. Libido normalized after 5 or so weeks on tren, and once I started trest at the end of cycle, my head began to clear. Acid reflux and night sweats went away maybe 7-8 days after last Tren shot.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Goranchero said:


> I did 250mg Omnadren, 750mg Tren Ace for 7 weeks. Insomnia, night sweats, acid reflux I can live with. The emotional rollercoaster drama was a strain on my everyday functioning and reasoning, both personally and at work, I'd like to avoid that in my next cycle.
> 
> I was thinking 250mg Omnadren, 700mg Tren Ace, 600mg Mast E. Any insight on Mast E function and dosage in this combo is welcome.


 I like Mast E especially when you can get it in a good concentration 300mg/ml for example. Allows you to run easily near 1000mg per week. Would expect spectacular drying abilities. Might also allow you to use much less tren.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

You seem a real credit to the forum @ghost.recon

I'll try to think up a more serious question and post it at some point


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

testosquirrel said:


> I really don't understand when ppl say the para is more potent than tren enan . If you buy 10ml of tren e at 100mg per ml ur getting roughly 10x 72mg of actual tren without the ester ...and if you buy 10ml of para your getting approx 10x 50mg with out the ester...ppl take 400mg of tren e but then say 2 or 3ml (100 to 150mg) seems more potent...but Imo tren is tren once in your bloodstream at work. If you then look at tren ace 10ml would give 10x 84mg approx how can you justify the extra cost of para which for 5ml usually isn't far of the same price as 10ml of ace or enan
> 
> As for whey. .if that was ur only protein source I'd say it would work better than mixed fish and meats providing fats and other nutrients vitamin and minerals are covered by the rest of diet simply because it has the highest biological value of any protein source and has every amino acid needed in adequate quantities


 Make your own AMA. Nah just kidding :lol:


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> You seem a real credit to the forum @ghost.recon
> 
> I'll try to think up a more serious question and post it at some point


 Thanks man! Pleasure to have answered your questions. Hope it has helped.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Well, I did 500mg Omnadren + orals week 1-8, then switched to 250mg Omnadren, 750mg Tren Ace, weeks 9-15 and finished 250mg Omnadren, 525mg Tren Ace, 350mg Trest Ace weeks 16-18.
> 
> Night sweats and occassional insomnia were present throughout cycle, Acid reflux came after a few days, remember one night having to jump out of bed not to throw up. Emotional drama and libido issues from second week of Tren. I had to discontinue orals when I started Tren since my blood pressure went sky high. Libido normalized after 5 or so weeks on tren, and once I started trest at the end of cycle, my head began to clear. Acid reflux and night sweats went away maybe 7-8 days after last Tren shot.


 Seems like hassle. .you planning on using tren again..I've noticed some hate it but say they will still suffer thru it because the gains are worth it..been out of the gym over a year ..I'm looking for lean gains this time instead of the usual test deca or eq and gaining all sorts from water to fat to muscle all in a short time . It always negatively effects my blood pressure regardless of ancillaries...I'm guessing if I was to get bad sides they'd be showing up by now..cone to think of it j did lean forward a few days ago and sick came up my throat lol so far they have been mild luckily . First time using tren too


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Thanks man! Pleasure to have answered your questions. Hope it has helped.


 Hey nice thread..wanted to ask why does mast make my cycles feel so different? Sense of well being is great ..I think I'll add it to any cycle from now on regardless of goals.

Been out of the gym over a year been back two weeks tomorrow. .using 350mg tren ace

350mg test prop

400mg mast

350mg winnie tabs

100mg tren E

Looking for lean gains would you change any doses or drop or add any compounds...also using insulin post work out


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

testosquirrel said:


> Hey nice thread..wanted to ask why does mast make my cycles feel so different? Sense of well being is great ..I think I'll add it to any cycle from now on regardless of goals.
> 
> Been out of the gym over a year been back two weeks tomorrow. .using 350mg tren ace
> 
> ...


 To answer your question I'll tell you a bit about DHT and its clinical relevance. Proviron which is extremely similar to masteron was once used in the study of depression treatment in males. It showed to be comparable to other antidepressants. Proviron even showed to have less side effects on depressive symptoms than drugs such as amitriptyline. I believe masteron/proviron acts on mood regulation neurotransmitters in the brain. I also read a recent study on the important of DHT and its derivatives on neurological health (can't remember study off the top of my head, I read too many).

comparison of the antidepressant effects of a synthetic androgen (mesterolone) and amitriptyline in depressed men.

Looks good maybe more mast? Easy on the slin and fat gain, although tren should mitigate that well.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

@ghost.recon

Interesting read thus far, looks like this thread is going to grow rapidly!

Hypothetically speaking using test E only (no orals or any other AAS) - why should I stop a blast and switch to cruise if BP, Haematology, lipids, liver and renal are all in check?

I use pharma grade test so in theory no issues with "metals" being injected.

What other risks (other than potentially screwing with your HPTA in the long run) should I look out for?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> To answer your question I'll tell you a bit about DHT and its clinical relevance. Proviron which is extremely similar to masteron was once used in the study of depression treatment in males. It showed to be comparable to other antidepressants. Proviron even showed to have less side effects on depressive symptoms than drugs such as amitriptyline. I believe masteron/proviron acts on mood regulation neurotransmitters in the brain. I also read a recent study on the important of DHT and its derivatives on neurological health (can't remember study off the top of my head, I read too many).
> 
> comparison of the antidepressant effects of a synthetic androgen (mesterolone) and amitriptyline in depressed men.
> 
> Looks good maybe more mast? Easy on the slin and fat gain, although tren should mitigate that well.


 Awesome thanks..I'm picking up more mast on the week end but that was to keep it going through out think il get more and increase the dose.

Sort of hoping for a rebound effect after not training for around 15months and thought I'd try something new rather than the basic test and deca mass stack and try to get leaner gains

First time using insulin or tren...using 12iu once on work out days post work out.

Thanks


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyMark said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Interesting read thus far, looks like this thread is going to grow rapidly!
> 
> ...


 Thank you.

If everything is in check then it is not a blast right? 

Plaque development and narrowing of arteries. Vascular health is very important, your bloods do not show that to a degree apart from lipids.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

testosquirrel said:


> Awesome thanks..I'm picking up more mast on the week end but that was to keep it going through out think il get more and increase the dose.
> 
> Sort of hoping for a rebound effect after not training for around 15months and thought I'd try something new rather than the basic test and deca mass stack and try to get leaner gains
> 
> ...


 Keep me updated on your experiences. Here if you have any further questions.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Thoughts on DNP, and is it possible to build muscle whilst on it? If so, what would be a good possible recomp cycle, given that diet and training is on point (I'm aware it's user dependant, just an example or two would be nice) Thanks for all this info, and welcome mate


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tazz said:


> Thoughts on DNP, and is it possible to build muscle whilst on it? If so, what would be a good possible recomp cycle, given that diet and training is on point (I'm aware it's user dependant, just an example or two would be nice) Thanks for all this info, and welcome mate


 I be the first one to hold my hands up high when I do not know the answer. Personally I've never got to the stage where I needed DNP for fat loss purposes, I've found that HGH is by far the best fat loss tool we have. Sorry


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If everything is in check then it is not a blast right?
> 
> Plaque development and narrowing of arteries. Vascular health is very important, your bloods do not show that to a degree apart from lipids.


 Lol ya I guess you can say that however it does what I need to achieve.

Yes the latter two are the things I have on my mind a lot.

But I thought plaque buildup is primarily caused from high amounts of LDL?

Also narrowing of the arteries and enlargement of the heart - how does ~8 times your natural level of testosterone cause this to happen assuming no other AAS are being used?

Maybe I should add a ECG/echocardiogram to my list of checks on an annual basis...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> I be the first one to hold my hands up high when I do not know the answer. Personally I've never got to the stage where I needed DNP for fat loss purposes, I've found that *HGH is by far the best fat loss tool we have*. Sorry


 Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> I be the first one to hold my hands up high when I do not know the answer. Personally I've never got to the stage where I needed DNP for fat loss purposes, I've found that HGH is by far the best fat loss tool we have. Sorry


 It's fine mate, same question now, without DNP? And your opinion on best things to combat hairloss, I see finasteride thrown around a lot but I've seen the psychological sides to be quite harsh?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

I will be back in the evening everyone. Lovely to discuss and share ideas with you all.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

this is the best thread ive seen on here for a long long time.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

@ghost.recon

how big are the risks on the heart using aramatose inhibitors such as arimidex in your opinion?

Is the use in males likely to trigger cardiovascular illnesses?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@ghost.recon do you think @Skye666 is worth another bang or should I just find some fresh meat?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

@ghost.recon here's one I would like to know your opinion on , what causes pip ? Bad technique, high concentration, poorly made gear , temp ? Cheers


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @ghost.recon do you think @Skye666 is worth another bang or should I just find some fresh meat?


 Meat? Rude! Anyway I'm natty I don't belong in here...where's Steveo.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

feck me , someone who knows their sh1t , hopefully wont feel like a guinea pig anymore when i try combinations of gear , i can ask a qualified person ,

especially as im about to try southern ghost tren and southern ghost dhb cypionate together, (with a test base) doubt anyone has tried this so far, if you are reading this ghost.recon then please dont tell me its a bad idea , ive already got the stuff,lol


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

Knew that all already


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

What's your thoughts on the best protocol for GH, ED lower dose or EOD or M/W/F higher dose?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> I like Mast E especially when you can get it in a good concentration 300mg/ml for example. Allows you to run easily near 1000mg per week. Would expect spectacular drying abilities. Might also allow you to use much less tren.


 Southern Ghost does 300mg/ml mast e. Get ya self some.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

barksie said:


> feck me , someone who knows their sh1t , hopefully wont feel like a guinea pig anymore when i try combinations of gear , i can ask a qualified person ,
> 
> especially as im about to try southern ghost tren and southern ghost dhb cypionate together, (with a test base) doubt anyone has tried this so far, if you are reading this ghost.recon then please dont tell me its a bad idea , ive already got the stuff,lol


 Keep us posted on how you get on!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Thought I'd do an AMA today.
> 
> A little bit about me.
> 
> ...


 Do you do ass to mouth?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Do you do ass to mouth?


 Why ? Obviously this guy knows his sh!t and answering lots of good questions even for some of the forums more experienced members. Why try to annoy someone who's good for the forum? Is it because you know sh!t


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ghost.recon said:


> LOL Ask me anything but my personal info!


 Just yanking your chain, buddy.

Great, informative thread, that many are going to benefit from. You'll be inundated with questions, so you should probably tell Mrs Ghost.Recon - if there is one - that you won't be able to spend as much time with her. :thumb


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

barksie said:


> feck me , someone who knows their sh1t , hopefully wont feel like a guinea pig anymore when i try combinations of gear , i can ask a qualified person ,
> 
> especially as im about to try southern ghost tren and southern ghost dhb cypionate together, (with a test base) doubt anyone has tried this so far, if you are reading this ghost.recon then please dont tell me its a bad idea , ive already got the stuff,lol


 Can't go wrong with tren, I only run the stuff once a year.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

BULK said:


> Why ? Obviously this guy knows his sh!t and answering lots of good questions even for some of the forums more experienced members. Why try to annoy someone who's good for the forum? Is it because you know sh!t


 I'm sure he won't be overly offended this is uk-m.

On a serious note @ghost.recon do you know anything about the use of pgf2a for bodybuilding. Did a bit of reading and it sounded really good, but if it was as good as it sounds surely more people would use/talk about it.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

lewdylewd said:


> I'm sure he won't be overly offended this is uk-m.
> 
> On a serious note @ghost.recon do you know anything about the use of pgf2a for bodybuilding. Did a bit of reading and it sounded really good, but if it was as good as it sounds surely more people would use/talk about it.


 Thick skinned NP.

Haven't heard much on it unfortunately. Might have a browse later if I have time.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

richardrahl said:


> Just yanking your chain, buddy.
> 
> Great, informative thread, that many are going to benefit from. You'll be inundated with questions, so you should probably tell Mrs Ghost.Recon - if there is one - that you won't be able to spend as much time with her. :thumb


 :lol: I'm sure you will survive until tomorrow


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> Amazing androgen combination. I prefer 1:2:2 Ratio of Test Tren Mast. Higher mast is nice also. It improves psychological side effects yes. I can explain a little bit further as to why to give you some insight if you wish.


 Yes please.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> You seem a real credit to the forum @ghost.recon
> 
> I'll try to think up a more serious question and post it at some point


 Thank you!


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Flipper said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> how big are the risks on the heart using aramatose inhibitors such as arimidex in your opinion?
> 
> Is the use in males likely to trigger cardiovascular illnesses?


 Minimal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon here's one I would like to know your opinion on , what causes pip ? Bad technique, high concentration, poorly made gear , temp ? Cheers


 Pip can be caused by many things. So many variables. High mg/ml, solvents, incorrect filtering, incorrect formulation, temperature, choice of carrier oil. Then onto the other side we have injection technique, wrong sized needle, going through scar tissue, injecting too fast (think jet pressure washer inside your leg ouch). You could just have not swabbed properly or washed your hands.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

MBR said:


> Yes please.


 I spoke about it already I think. Basically DHT is crucial for regulating male mood. Tren alters neurotransmitter activity involved in mood regulation. We see males with low T tend to have poor moods, irritability, depression, etc just feeling general s**t. This is because they have low DHT levels due to low T. Proviron was once used to study depression and it performed rather well compared to other types of antidepressants.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> Why ? Obviously this guy knows his sh!t and answering lots of good questions even for some of the forums more experienced members. Why try to annoy someone who's good for the forum? Is it because you know sh!t


 :beer:


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Starz said:


> What is your personal favourite compounds/stack purely for cosmetic purposes?


 Trenbolona of course.

Masteron

Primo

HGH

IGF


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Pip can be caused by many things. So many variables. High mg/ml, solvents, incorrect filtering, incorrect formulation, temperature, choice of carrier oil. Then onto the other side we have injection technique, wrong sized needle, going through scar tissue, injecting too fast (think jet pressure washer inside your leg ouch). You could just have not swabbed properly or washed your hands.


 I've noticed baltic gear hurts me more than most..thick flaxseed oil...alpha use eo and I don't get any pip off any of their stuff including sust which has hurt like hell when I used pharma....no pip from prop or tren ace but baltic hurts no matter what I use


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

testosquirrel said:


> I've noticed baltic gear hurts me more than most..thick flaxseed oil...alpha use eo and I don't get any pip off any of their stuff including sust which has hurt like hell when I used pharma....no pip from prop or tren ace but baltic hurts no matter what I use


 I'm happy with my TRT prescription :whistling:


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> I'm happy with my TRT prescription :whistling:


 Just picked up test undecanoate to try on my next cruise. .normally use sust or enanthate


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

MarkyMark said:


> Lol ya I guess you can say that however it does what I need to achieve.
> 
> Yes the latter two are the things I have on my mind a lot.
> 
> ...


 @ghost.recon

Sorry for being a needy little snow flake but you appear to have missed my reply :whistling:

Also FYI my HDL is typically 1.5 and LDL around 2 every time I have had bloods done on cycle


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyMark said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Sorry for being a needy little snow flake but you appear to have missed my reply :whistling:
> 
> Also FYI my HDL is typically 1.5 and LDL around 2 every time I have had bloods done on cycle


 That is amazing to have >1 HDL. I managed to stay between 0.8-1 thankfully. Have seen guys drop to 0.3 HDL on a rip blend. WTF


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> That is amazing to have >1 HDL. I managed to stay between 0.8-1 thankfully. Have seen guys drop to 0.3 HDL on a rip blend. WTF


 Is it true that masteron is pointless unless body fat is low?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sen said:


> Is it true that masteron is pointless unless body fat is low?


 Not true as androgens facilitate fat loss. You just need to use more of it at higher BF. At lower ranges of BF you can see mast p effects on the body at minimum 50mg


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Need a nap.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Ghost, RE what your said ealier regarding gut health, what do you recommend in terms of supplements for echanced gut health and how would you go about repairing a badly performing gut and maintaining healthy intestines etc.

Thanks


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

@ghost.recon what do you recommend for prostate protection? I use 500mg saw palmetto and 50mg zinc . Anything else


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

sen said:


> Is it true that masteron is pointless unless body fat is low?


 I absolutely love masteron...even while "bulking" ..I mean blasting on test and Deca. ..just gives me a great feeling .first time using tren at 450mg per week total and sides have been minimal at best (2 weeks in tomo) maybe the mast is helping or I'm lucky and don't get bad sides. ..or I'll get hit by them like a train out of knowhere in few days


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

I think this question summarises all other questions.

How do I make mad gains?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, nice to have an expert on board!

@ghost.recon so I want to do a test e, boldenone cycle but I'm seriously confused about the equi dosage, So some people say stack them both at 500mg each per week, other people say keep the test higher than equi, others says the opposite, I seen on forums people claiming that you have to do 1g of each, even once I found someone that was saying that according to some studies the equi best dosage to run that is between 1.5g to 3g a week!

So do you have any clue about what can be the best dosage for boldenone for:

cut with it

bulk with it

thanks in advance and I hope this is not a stupid question to begin with


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> I absolutely love masteron...even while "bulking" ..I mean blasting on test and Deca. ..just gives me a great feeling .first time using tren at 450mg per week total and sides have been minimal at best (2 weeks in tomo) maybe the mast is helping or I'm lucky and don't get bad sides. ..or I'll get hit by them like a train out of knowhere in few days


 Normally weeks 4 to 6 tren sides kick in but stick with it as they drop off again.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Wow, nice to have an expert on board!
> 
> @ghost.recon so I want to do a test e, boldenone cycle but I'm seriously confused about the equi dosage, So some people say stack them both at 500mg each per week, other people say keep the test higher than equi, others says the opposite, I seen on forums people claiming that you have to do 1g of each, even once I found someone that was saying that according to some studies the equi best dosage to run that is between 1.5g to 3g a week!
> 
> ...


 This might help mate.

https://bodymaxing.com/2017/01/26/coaches-thoughts-testosterone-dosages/


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sen said:


> This might help mate.
> 
> https://bodymaxing.com/2017/01/26/coaches-thoughts-testosterone-dosages/


 Mate I been cycling for years and I gain quite well from it, I want to know about Boldenone as there is way too many discrepancies in the dosages of that.

What that has to do with my question


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

@ghost.recon

1)What's your opinion on anadrol mate ?
2)And oral vs injectable version of Orals ( oxy, dbol etc)
3) a.i which on is better asin or adex ?
What would be perfect estrogen level ? 30-40 pn ? And what is the best way to find your sweet spot ?

4) tren ace, best results and to minimise side effects, ed vs eod ? And why

5) ration test tren 1/2 whats are benefits of running lower test with higher tren ?

Been a great read and nice to have knowledgeable member.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Mate I been cycling for years and I gain quite well from it, I want to know about Boldenone as there is way too many discrepancies in the dosages of that.
> 
> What that has to do with my question


 Read it and you'll find out?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sen said:


> Read it and you'll find out?


 I did mate and from some times to now I use a conservative amount of testosterone as a base, again this has nothing to do with my question about the EQUIPOISE or BOLDENONE (call it like you want it) dosage

Seen on boards people advising to run it at 500mg, 750mg, 1g, 1.5g 3g

maybe I asked wrongly but I was more interested to which dosage run the equi as I tried pretty much every other injectable (always with a moderate test base of either 250mg or 500mg a week) except for EQUI as I got absolute no clue about which dosage run it at

EDIT: for example I already done low test (250mg a week) high trenbolone E (750mg a week) shredded like an animal and except from mad anger and pimples no one single sweaty or insomnia night


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I did mate and from some times to now I use a conservative amount of testosterone as a base, again this has nothing to do with my question about the EQUIPOISE or BOLDENONE (call it like you want it) dosage
> 
> Seen on boards people advising to run it at 500mg, 750mg, 1g, 1.5g 3g
> 
> ...


 Yeah, read the article earlier and thought it mentioned doses but it doesn't. My bad


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

BULK said:


> Normally weeks 4 to 6 tren sides kick in but stick with it as they drop off again.


 Cool cheers good to know..I think lol


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Excellent thread thus far but i gotta ask, what are you @ghost.recon ? A bb coach? A competitor? Just a random bb'er that knows his shizzle? Sorry just never heard of you before don't take it as a diss anyone by the way as he's clearly knowledgable, just wondered.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> That is amazing to have >1 HDL. I managed to stay between 0.8-1 thankfully. Have seen guys drop to 0.3 HDL on a rip blend. WTF


 1.49 checking in 

It was even higher before I started.

This also reminds me of a thread i made back when I got my bloods as my PSA was sky high, like 18.something. What do you think of this? I was only on 500mg test at the time, I started on cialis 10mg EOD after the result, I haven't had it retested yet. Will be getting full bloods in a month or so.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon what do you recommend for prostate protection? I use 500mg saw palmetto and 50mg zinc . Anything else


 Cialis


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sen said:


> Yeah, read the article earlier and thought it mentioned doses but it doesn't. My bad


 No worries mate, I hope the guy could shed some light into this equi dosage situation


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Thank you BULK.
> 
> 1) Blast and cruise if you have no intention of coming off. Cycle on and off of course would lose most gains but both can be done just as safely with careful observation.
> 
> ...


 Hi. Thank you for sharing the benefit of your experience and knowledge - very much appreciated!

I'm running Tren for the first time right now, and enjoying it in the main. Admittedly, I'm running relatively moderate doses - TRT/cruise level test (100mg per week) with 25mg Tren Ace every day.

I'm really interested in your 2nd point here - can you give a little more info on the right interventions when it comes to tren use?

What supplements do you use or recommend to ensure Tren can be used as safely as possible?

Is there anything that can be done to improve limp dick whilst on Tren? Even at this dose I'm finding Tren is having an impact.

Cheers

LG


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Which supplements would you recommend (and why) for longevity/general health for somebody who is blasting and cruising?

Are there any benefits in doing subcutaneous injections over intramuscular injections for TRT/cruising?

What is your opinion on AAS cycles WITHOUT a Testosterone base?


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Can you recommend ways to lower BP?

My diet is in check, low salt, drink plenty water. Eat lots of fruit etc.

I read cialis may help?


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Can all new tissue made from a blast be maintained in a cruise phase?

If so whats the top 5 tips to maintain muscle till the next blast?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Cialis


 Cialis for prostate?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Cialis for prostate?


 Yes it's been approved by the American FDA for treatment of prostate enlargement.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> 1.49 checking in
> 
> It was even higher before I started.
> 
> This also reminds me of a thread i made back when I got my bloods as my PSA was sky high, like 18.something. What do you think of this? I was only on 500mg test at the time, I started on cialis 10mg EOD after the result, I haven't had it retested yet. Will be getting full bloods in a month or so.


 18.something with a reference range of 0-3?

Mine has gone up to 2 and I'm a bit worried about that, let alone being at 18! What did your doctor say?


----------



## Johnsmith1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ghost good to have you on board

1- with aas in your opinion does more equal more gains?

2- HGH what's your preferred protocol for muscle and fat loss

3- insulin do you use it? If so what protocol ?

4- all out mass cycle what would you use?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I hope he has had a good power nap, he gonna be busy...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> 18.something with a reference range of 0-3?
> 
> Mine has gone up to 2 and I'm a bit worried about that, let alone being at 18! What did your doctor say?


 He asked me why I had a PSA at such a young age and told me I had to register at another practise because I moved house lol. He's a c**t!


----------



## Mr-modster (Jul 16, 2015)

Just got my bloods back psa is *2.21 ug/L * i am also worried!


----------



## GymClassHero (Mar 23, 2015)

What would happen if one ran Tren at super doses, say 2g?

What causes Mr O competitors to have distended guts?

What sort of doses does your average fitness model (Steve Cook, Simeon Panda etc) use, and of what?

Is AAS usage harder to recover from the higher the dose? Or is it a case of "Once you are shutdown you are shutdown".

Do you believe AAS can cause damage to the HPTA, or do you think individuals that do not recover had pre existing HPTA issues?

Is it possible to stay above your natural limit cycling or can this only be done blasting and cruising?

That's all for now 

Welcome to the forum by the way, it's great to have somebody with such vast knowledge on board.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

It's all a clever ploy. He teases us with his knowledge and then start charging us for future info. :lol:


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

@ghost.recon two more buddy

1) saturating receptors ? True or false ? Dose it exist ? Do you need to co,e off to clear receptors so you respond better to gear ?

2) follow up on number one, do different compounds fight for receptors ? For example tren and test ?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

1) How to ensure optimal gut health for optimal nutrition absorption?. Any supplement or food that you would like to suggest?

2) Do you think Test should be the base of every cycle?.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Am i the only one who has started to realize that i don't know a s**t about bodybuilding


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

MFM said:


> It's all a clever ploy. He teases us with his knowledge and then start charging us for future info. :lol:


 you get nothing for free in this world as they say  I'm sure he's left us with a lot of info already to think about.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

On tren, why do some people experience appetite increases/decreases? I myself can't stop eating on it, constantly hungry.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Cabergoline during tren cycle, how to tell when its neccessary and what dose to take / run?


----------



## y2_dyc (Feb 17, 2009)

What's your opinion on the best PCT and what dosages? I've been comtemplating the power PCT after B&C for 14 months but some say this method is overkill.

Thanks


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

If I have a pretty low OESTRADIOL level on my pre-cycle bloods (68.98 pmol/L // 18.7888 pg/L) should I go easy on the AI? I am using 0.5mg arimidex every other day at the moment on test-e only 500mg a week cycle. Week 3 and I am feeling kinda sluggish and tired and thinking I could have drove my E2 too low but don't want to take a blood test til at least week 6 so I won't know...

Feel free to chip in if you ain't ghost recon the guru. :thumb


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Am i the only one who has started to realize that i don't know a s**t about bodybuilding


 Not true, but there will always be someone who knows more.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

NostrilBrah said:


> If I have a pretty low OESTRADIOL level on my pre-cycle bloods (68.98 pmol/L // 18.7888 pg/L) should I go easy on the AI? I am using 0.5mg arimidex every other day at the moment on test-e only 500mg a week cycle. Week 3 and I am feeling kinda sluggish and tired and thinking I could have drove my E2 too low but don't want to take a blood test til at least week 6 so I won't know...
> 
> Feel free to chip in if you ain't ghost recon the guru. :thumb


 Likely yes, drop AI for 3-4 days to see the difference.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Thought I'd do an AMA today.
> 
> A little bit about me.
> 
> ...


 How can you determine ones genetics if there either average / good or superior ?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

haha awesome read so far! 
ghost.recon sir, you're like darknet wikipedia of bodybuilding :thumb


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

when is you book coming out? I am sure it will do well.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tazz said:


> Thoughts on DNP, and is it possible to build muscle whilst on it? If so, what would be a good possible recomp cycle, given that diet and training is on point (I'm aware it's user dependant, just an example or two would be nice) Thanks for all this info, and welcome mate


 I don't advise on DNP use sorry 

I never had a reason to use it during a fat loss regime with all the other lipolytic agents that we have available!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> I don't advise on DNP use sorry
> 
> I never had a reason to use it during a fat loss regime with all the other lipolytic agents that we have available!


 Thats not exactly a great answer mate.

Even if you dont advocate its usage, if you are educated on the mechanisms of how it works you should try and advise on it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Thats not exactly a great answer mate.
> 
> Even if you dont advocate its usage, if you are educated on the mechanisms of how it works you should try and advise on it.


 Let him answer the questions he wants to answer/feels comfortable answering TBH.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Let him answer the questions he wants to answer/feels comfortable answering TBH.


 Dont start a 'Ask me anything' thread then if hes going to pick and choose what compounds hes going to give advice on based on his own personal opinion?

Dont have to be an advocate on drinking bleach to advise someone its a bad idea TBH mate. Doesnt mean he has to promote it, but being asked to give his honest opinion on it doesnt seem too unreasonable to me.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Dont start a 'Ask me anything' thread then if hes going to pick and choose what compounds hes going to give advice on based on his own personal opinion?
> 
> Dont have to be an advocate on drinking bleach to advise someone its a bad idea TBH mate. Doesnt mean he has to promote it, but being asked to give his honest opinion on it doesnt seem too unreasonable to me.


 He's put out more good information in 7 this page thread than this entire section has seen for months, let him do his thing.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> I don't advise on DNP use sorry
> 
> I never had a reason to use it during a fat loss regime with all the other lipolytic agents that we have available!


 Seriously out of breath doing dumbell curls lol..what causes it on tren....450mg pwk...with 350mg test prop..400mg mast 350mg Winnie

Cheers


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> He's put out more good information in 7 this page thread than this entire section has seen for months, let him do his thing.


 I agree, this thread is top notch, hence the amount of posts its getting.

Not trying to demand he gives an opinion on DNP, just pointing out its not an unreasonable request and the fact that someone who is as knowledgable on this subject as this guy obviously is, I cant see what harm it would do if he did advise against it and give his reasons for doing so. Considering the stock people put in his opinions, it would only do good IMO.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> He's put out more good information in 7 this page thread than this entire section has seen for months, let him do his thing.


 I disagree, but I'm a knob.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Zangief said:


> Ghost, RE what your said ealier regarding gut health, what do you recommend in terms of supplements for echanced gut health and how would you go about repairing a badly performing gut and maintaining healthy intestines etc.
> 
> Thanks


 The easiest way to approach this is to remove what the gut processes on a daily basis and that is food. Water is absorbed via osmosis where as the absorption of other nutrients can require active energy turnover.

1) Best supplement is food restriction. Try find a period of 2-3 weeks that you can dedicate to improving gut health. Fast for 10-12 hours no food water is okay, I like warm water around 50°C if not higher. We have enzymes in our body that function at 37°C therefore if you are drinking ice cold water, this may reduce enzymatic activity. So it makes sense to keep the stomach at a stable temperature. Drinking warm water has been practised for generations by the Japanese and Chinese and they seem to have one of the best general population health.

2) Digestive enzymes supplement will facilitate digestion of your food. Keep foods as least processed as possible. 50g protein from canned spam or fresh beef steak? Highly bioavailable creatine and good amino acid profile or nitrates and preservatives?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> The easiest way to approach this is to remove what the gut processes on a daily basis and that is food. Water is absorbed via osmosis where as the absorption of other nutrients can require active energy turnover.
> 
> 1) Best supplement is food restriction. Try find a period of 2-3 weeks that you can dedicate to improving gut health. Fast for 10-12 hours no food water is okay, I like warm water around 50°C if not higher. We have enzymes in our body that function at 37°C therefore if you are drinking ice cold water, this may reduce enzymatic activity. So it makes sense to keep the stomach at a stable temperature. Drinking warm water has been practised for generations by the Japanese and Chinese and they seem to have one of the best general population health.
> 
> 2) Digestive enzymes supplement will facilitate digestion of your food. Keep foods as least processed as possible. 50g protein from canned spam or fresh beef steak? Highly bioavailable creatine and good amino acid profile or nitrates and preservatives?


 @Jatin Bhatia


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> 1) How to ensure optimal gut health for optimal nutrition absorption?. Any supplement or food that you would like to suggest?
> 
> 2) Do you think Test should be the base of every cycle?.


 tagged you in answer to first part.

2) I do, it is our hormone essentially. It is the only AAS that is encoded deep into our human genome. We have the genetic blue prints and cells to produce it. Of course it is important for many other functions that I could go on for days speaking about. Maybe later I'll go into the deeper areas of it but short answer yes.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

1. What supplements do you think are best for maximising general health & longevity, besides a healthy balanced diet & exercise regime.

2. Thoughts on CoQ10 for maximising and improving heart health?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dan TT said:


> On tren, why do some people experience appetite increases/decreases? I myself can't stop eating on it, constantly hungry.


 Yeah you are right it is really user dependent. I personally can eat a lot on tren. Perhaps dosage comes into play? Not to mention different preparations of tren. Some tren may also contain heavy metals which of course will affect the body function. Tren can be brewed cold meaning very little oxidative metabolites.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Am i the only one who has started to realize that i don't know a s**t about bodybuilding


 The more you know the more you realise you don't know. So maybe you know a lot!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> I disagree, but I'm a knob.


 We know.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

gymfreak2010 said:


> How can you determine ones genetics if there either average / good or superior ?


 23andme genetic analysis. Google their website (sorry if this is not allowed) They basically sequence your entire DNA genome and tell you if you have any mutations or loss of function/gain of function genes. Pass the data onto me if you need help interpreting but it also tells you what drugs you are more sensitive to or resistant to. I can take a look at your anabolic and catabolic genes and other things involved in muscle growth and see how you are genetically. It is something I have been planning to do a study on with my clients.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> We know.


 There is just too many responses that equal cuck.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> 23andme genetic analysis. Google their website (sorry if this is not allowed) They basically sequence your entire DNA genome and tell you if you have any mutations or loss of function/gain of function genes. Pass the data onto me if you need help interpreting but it also tells you what drugs you are more sensitive to or resistant to. I can take a look at your anabolic and catabolic genes and other things involved in muscle growth and see how you are genetically. It is something I have been planning to do a study on with my clients.


 For example how we can use this data and exploit it.

Say an individual has very high aromatase enzyme activity, it would be smart to anticipate this and choose a suicidal aromatase inhibitor such as aromasin and avoid the use of aromatising compounds. Many other examples this is just one.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Be back later guys not ignoring any questions. Need to eat, pin etc.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

This guys fcuking good! It's been a while & makes a change to see someone genuinely adding value to the forum


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> The more you know the more you realise you don't know. So maybe you know a lot!


 I wish this was the case


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Starz said:


> 1. What supplements do you think are best for maximising general health & longevity, besides a healthy balanced diet & exercise regime.
> 
> 2*. Thoughts on CoQ10 for maximising and improving heart health?*


 interested in this as well.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> Be back later guys not ignoring any questions. Need to eat, pin etc.


 What lab do you use?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sen said:


> What lab do you use?


 TRT Compounding Pharmacy


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> TRT Compounding Pharmacy


 Mate don't forget about my two posts :whistling:

:thumb

Sorry to be a nag


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Russian_88 said:


> Mate don't forget about my two posts :whistling:
> 
> :thumb
> 
> Sorry to be a nag


 Promise sir, mans got to eat and s**t and other biological processes, wish I was a robot though!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

What are your suggestions on keeping the DHT side effects in control during cycle such as hair loss and acne?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

@ghost.recon what do you think about high test only blasting? 1.5 - 2g mark if say I normally run 500-750 pw


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon what do you think about high test only blasting? 1.5 - 2g mark if say I normally run 500-750 pw


 Would be very hard to stabilise. BP, E2, aldosterone signalling (water retention), aggression from high E2, lots of DHT conversion (bad for hair line in those affected).

High test can be run alone if used alongside lots of proviron.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> What are your suggestions on keeping the DHT side effects in control during cycle such as hair loss and acne?


 Personally I love DHT great for body composition. Hair is mainly cosmetic, doesn't bother me but for those that do. I suggest running low androgenic cycles. Prevention is the best intervention.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> Personally I love DHT great for body composition. Hair is mainly cosmetic, doesn't bother me but for those that do. I suggest running low androgenic cycles. Prevention is the best intervention.


 Strange to know DHT has an effect on body composition. Was of the view that it hardly has any impact on hypertrophy.

When you say low androgenic cycles, How much Test you would still recommend for preventions. Some thing like 250 Mg/week or even less than that?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Russian_88 said:


> @ghost.recon two more buddy
> 
> 1) saturating receptors ? True or false ? Dose it exist ? Do you need to co,e off to clear receptors so you respond better to gear ?
> 
> 2) follow up on number one, do different compounds fight for receptors ? For example tren and test ?


 1) Yes and no. Don't need to come off no. If we look at how androgens work, they are basically DNA activators, they bind to the androgen receptor (AR) located in the cytoplasm of cells, in which this causes it to be exported to the nucleus where it can bind to target DNA sequences, these sequences are genes that encode for proteins involved in hypertrophy such as myosin and actin fibres.

So we got [Androgens] binding to [AR] to produce [Androgen-Complex] which then binds to DNA to become [Androgen-DNA-Binding Complex] which then results in [Hypertrophy Genes] and then [Hypertrophy Proteins].

Now what can we do to enhance this process? Create more [Androgen-DNA-Binding Complexes]. How do we do this? Add more [Androgens].

This will work to a certain extent until all [AR] are occupied. So once [AR] saturated, we must understand what happens next?

Well here is where biochemistry come into play. We have a huge array of other factors that will regulate androgen receptor binding.

1) the maximum rate of [Androgen-Complex] formation

2) level of AR contained within the cytoplasm

3) rate at which [Androgen-Complexes] are transported to the nucleus

4) maximum number of simultaenous [Androgen-DNA-Binding Complexes] per muscle cell

5) rate of DNA gene expression

6) rate of DNA protein translation

7) half life and turn over of AR gene expression.

Once you have maximised all these factors you are then left with free circulating androgens that have no where to go, and this is when they start having their non-specific effects such as converting to E2 which then can cause further side effects (gyno, high BP, DHT issues etc).

This is the truth about the old receptor theory that I have seen debated entertainingly for so many years.

Well here you have it guys, explained as real as possible.

2) I wouldn't say they 'fight' for receptors but they bind at different affinities. For example if one single muscle cell produces 100 AR per hour and you have 100 trenbolone molecules, and 100 testosterone molecules. Trenbolone will bind to the AR at 5 times the faster rate. So for every time 1 testosterone molecule binds, 5 trenbolone molecules have already bound been there done that. Then all the above processes mentioned above takes place. Then we have non AR targeted effects such as trenbolone being able to enhance IGF1 activity, lipolysis, etc. Winstrol for drying subq abilities (yes was once used to treat angioedema which is water retention essentially).


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon what do you recommend for prostate protection? I use 500mg saw palmetto and 50mg zinc . Anything else


 @ghost.recon also carnitine for kidneys


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon also carnitine for kidneys


 Water is usually the best for kidneys


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Cabergoline during tren cycle, how to tell when its neccessary and what dose to take / run?


 Any insights to share on this?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Water is usually the best for kidneys


 And prostate protection? Cheers again


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> And prostate protection? Cheers again


 Cialis


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

fasted way to increase speed of a surgically reattached pec (gh and peptides doses and other supplements)

and to somewhat second part that question what's your thoughts on the alleged collagen synthesis properties of boldenone, i regularly see the same copy paste of it increasing CS by 300% (there abouts) but yet to see any data supporting this

and finally am i correct in thinking that AAS (oxandrolone, nandrolone, boldenone) induced collagen synthesis is most effective on type I whereas HGH on type III leading to a synergistic result in running say nandrolone with HGH in order to speed up the process of rebuilding healthy connective tissue ?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> There is just too many responses that equal cuck.


 You jelly cause you're getting out guru'd bruh?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> You jelly cause you're getting out guru'd bruh?


 When was he in ?


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

i had my first sex on halotestin at age 17


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

M1chael said:


> i had my first sex on halotestin at age 17


 Shame it was your only one.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

sen said:


> Shame it was your only one.


 Think he meant he had his first sex in Hal's intestines at age 17............Brokeback Mountain style?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Think he meant he had his first sex in Hal's intestines at age 17............Brokeback Mountain style?


 Sick man!


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

sen said:


> Shame it was your only one.


 lol yeah, still shutdown from it 30 years later


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

M1chael said:


> lol yeah, still shutdown from it 30 years later


 Lol!


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Best thread I've seen on here in a long time! Take a bow son @ghost.recon


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Whats your view on front loading long estered compounds?

Top 3 supplements for general health and well-being?

Why does masteron combat the psychological effects of trenbolone?

What other physiological benefits does masterone provide when running with a higher bf? Does it induce lipolysis?

Can we manipulate norepinephrine to aid in fat loss?

@ghost.recon

Alot of questions I know mate. I'll be patient :whistling:


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> Whats your view on front loading long estered compounds?
> 
> Top 3 supplements for general health and well-being?
> 
> ...


 This guy doesn't want me to eat my breakfast. :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> When was he in ?


 He wasn't lol im just referring to his previous comments in ITT.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> This guy doesn't want me to eat my breakfast. :lol:


  whenever your ready pal


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

@ghost.recon

thabk for answering my questions. Great info and makes sense! I have few more

:whistling:

@ghost.recon

1)What's your opinion on anadrol ?
2)And oral vs injectable version of Orals ( oxy, dbol etc)
3) a.i which on is better asin or adex ?
What would be perfect estrogen level ? 30-40 pn ? And what is the best way to find your sweet spot ?

4) tren ace, best results and to minimise side effects, ed vs eod ? And why

5) ration test tren 1/2 whats are benefits of running lower test with higher tren ?

Been a great read and nice to have knowledgeable member.


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

@ghost.recon been a pleasure reading your replys .

Have a few questions

1. On trt and my e2 was just out of upper range , since then I've ran 6.25mg of aromasin EOD. Would a larger dose the day after pin day be a better approach ? (Pin Tues and Fri)

2. My BP always sits at 140/70 I've tried cutting salt back , hawthorn berry supplement and celery seed supplement and nothing seems to help . Also upped cardio . Would pottasium supplents aid in bringing this down .

Thanks


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Russian_88 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> thabk for answering my questions. Great info and makes sense! I have few more
> 
> ...


 I asked him the same question to your question number 2)

he said this :

"Injectable would be superior for response. I would always go injectable. The liver gets taxed enough processing everything we ingest"


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> Whats your view on front loading long estered compounds?
> 
> Front load or use shorter ester equiv. during the first 2-3 weeks of dead time while waiting for longer esters to stabilise
> 
> ...


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Drew27 said:


> @ghost.recon been a pleasure reading your replys .
> 
> Have a few questions
> 
> ...


 1) just keep aromasin dosage as stable as possible. over time you should find you need less and less aromasin due to its mechanisms. you are actively regulating functional aromatase with zero rebound.

2) Not really I wouldn't mess with potassium supplements that much, just eat a balance diet and you should get enough potassium especially with a multi-vit. The body can self regulate sodium and potassium to an extend if you let it. I would suggest running cialis 5-10mg ED for vasodilatory purposes it is very effective in treating pulmonary hypertension. It has also been shown to be athero-protective supporting endothelial cell health the cells that line our blood vessels so it defends against plaque development which is a big benefit.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Russian_88 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> thabk for answering my questions. Great info and makes sense! I have few more
> 
> ...


 1) don't like it because it some how modulates ER, and that pisses me off.

2) injectable all the way, by pass liver, injected into the muscle straight away seeking AR instead of going through your acidic gut etc and losing a portion of your dose.

3) aromasin. positive on lipids, no rebound. everyone has their sweet spot, i prefer mine a little higher a bit too low and i feel like garbage.

4) ED, stable blood levels.

5) tren has 5 x higher anabolic and androgenic activity over testosterone, it will build muscle and aid fat loss superior to testosterone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> fasted way to increase speed of a surgically reattached pec (gh and peptides doses and other supplements)
> 
> and to somewhat second part that question what's your thoughts on the alleged collagen synthesis properties of boldenone, i regularly see the same copy paste of it increasing CS by 300% (there abouts) but yet to see any data supporting this
> 
> and finally am i correct in thinking that AAS (oxandrolone, nandrolone, boldenone) induced collagen synthesis is most effective on type I whereas HGH on type III leading to a synergistic result in running say nandrolone with HGH in order to speed up the process of rebuilding healthy connective tissue ?


 If you could share these studies that would help. Most AAS to some extent can increase anabolism of other soft tissues. If you want an ideal protocol to aid recovery I would go:
HGH

IGFLR3

T3

Zinc

Low dose NPP

Anavar

Primo


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Strange to know DHT has an effect on body composition. Was of the view that it hardly has any impact on hypertrophy.
> 
> When you say low androgenic cycles, How much Test you would still recommend for preventions. Some thing like 250 Mg/week or even less than that?


 Keep test at around 150-200mg per week add lower androgenic compounds on top of that such as EQ, primo,


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> Keep test at around 150-200mg per week add lower androgenic compounds on top of that such as EQ, primo,


 Nandrolone will be fine as well?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Goranchero said:


> Cabergoline during tren cycle, how to tell when its neccessary and what dose to take / run?


 Bloods measure PRL pre,during,post tren use and you will know in the future how you need to dose your caber.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

y2_dyc said:


> What's your opinion on the best PCT and what dosages? I've been comtemplating the power PCT after B&C for 14 months but some say this method is overkill.
> 
> Thanks


 8 weeks

25mg clomid ED

120mg raloxifene ED

1000iu hcg x 2 week


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> If you could share these studies that would help. Most AAS to some extent can increase anabolism of other soft tissues. If you want an ideal protocol to aid recovery I would go:
> HGH
> 
> IGFLR3
> ...


 It's not a study it's just a copy and pasted alleged CS boosting property of boldenone that's banded around which is why I wondered if you'd seen any studies or had any knowledge on whether or not eq does have any benefit in that regard

Here's the post:

"(originally posted by AnimalMass)

While injecting test increases protein synthesis by roughly 50 times, depending on dose and time, most bodybuilders forget that it will reduce collagen synthesis by more than 50% -- more like 80%, giving you the collagen synthesis rate of a senior citizen. Since collagen makes up tendons, bros are very prone to injury if they continue to lift very heavy, unless they cycle off T and let their collagen synthesis get back to normal. It's like having the skeletal muscle of a gorilla with the tendons of a very old man.

Winstrol increases collagen synthesis. It will give you bigger tendons. However, your body compensates for this by making them more brittle, weaker, and more prone to injury. I can't tell you how many bros work out anaerobically and become injured while on winstrol. Guys who lift in the 1-5 rep range while on winstrol, to baseball players who sprint all out from a stationary position -- winstrol should be the LAST drug they choose. Most of them like winstrol because they don't get the weight gain from it but it is very detrimental to bros who train for any sport anaerobically. Tendons tear easily on it.

Also, the drugs I mention increase collagen synthesis while also increasing collagen cross-linking integrity, making for a much stronger tendon.

Winstrol, on the other hand, will dramatically increase collagen syn, but ironically it decreases collagen cross-linking integrity, thus making a much weaker tendon.

You can plan a cycle of AAS which will increase collagen synthesis and skeletal muscle growth at the same time. The key is the drug(s) you choose.

Deca, Equipoise, Anavar, and Primobolan will ALL increase skeletal muscle while at the same time dramatically increase collagen syn and bone mass and density, leaving you with a substantially reduced chance of becoming injured than if you choose to use AAS like sus, cyp, or enth.

While testosterone will increase bone mass and density, even at supra-physiological levels, the result is weaker tendons due to inhibition of collagen syn.

To plan a cycle where the goal is to increase skeletal muscle mass/strength while at the same time increase joint/tendon/ligament strength, enough to keep up with the dramatic increase in skeletal muscle, you must choose drugs like Eq, Deca, Anavar, or Primo as the base of your cycle. Testosterone and its esters can be added to your cycle to keep levels within a 'normal' physiological range (ie, 100-200 mg/wk) but must not go above this. Since drugs like eq, deca, anavar and primo will reduce endogenous, natural levels of test, these levels may be maintained with exogenous test in the 100-200 mg/wk range. Test at this dose will not inhibit collagen syn, but paradoxically, will help increase it. It is when exogenous testosterone is used > 200 mg/wk that collagen syn is inhibited.

Deca @ 3 mg/kg a week(about 270 mg/wk for a 200 lb male) will increase procollagen III levels by 270% by week 2. Procollagen III is a primary indicator used to determine the rate of collagen syn. As you can see, deca is a very good drug at giving you everything you want -- an increase in collagen syn, an increase in skeletal muscle, and increases in bone mass and density. The one thing it does not give you is wood.

Primobolan, @ 5 mg/kg, will increase collagen synthesis by roughly 180% -- less than deca and equipoise but still substantial.

Equipoise @ 3 mg/kg will increase procollagen III by approximately 340% -- slightly better than deca.

Oxandrolone has over a hundred studies documenting its effectiveness at treating patients needing rapid increases in collagen syn to enhance healing.

These drugs have longer half-lives than most other AAS, so this should be considered when timing your post cycle Clomid use. Here they are:

Deca: 15 days Equipoise: 14 days Primobolan: 10.5 days

Anavar has a half-life of only 8 hours so it should not pose a problem.

GH is probably the most remarkable drug at increasing collagen synthesis. It increases collagen syn in a dose dependant manner -- the more you use, the more you will increase collagen syn. It has also demonstrated this ability in short and long term studies. From what I've read, hGH at 6 iu/day increased the collagen deposition rate by around 250% in damaged collagen structures. This result indicates that the increased biomechanical strength of wounds to collagen structures treated with biosynthetic human growth hormone was produced by an increased deposition of collagen in the collagen structures.

Eq, primo, anavar, and deca are all good -- they increase several biomakers of collagen syn -- ie, type III, II, I, procollagen markers. GH just seems to do so most dramatically.

Use of any of these drugs @ supra-physiological levels with a maintenance dose of test will increase collagen syn while at the same time increase skeletal muscle mass. Skeletal muscle mass gains will not be as dramatic as with large testosterone doses but you have to weigh the risk/reward basis for yourself. Also, these drugs do not satisfy the libido like testosterone, but that is not the point of this thread. It is only to demonstrate that you can increase skeletal muscle and collagen syn at the same time with certain AAS -- the decision is up to you.
__________________"


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> It's not a study it's just a copy and pasted alleged CS boosting property of boldenone that's banded around which is why I wondered if you'd seen any studies or had any knowledge on whether or not eq does have any benefit in that regard
> 
> Here's the post:
> 
> ...


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Big Ian said:


> Excellent thread thus far but i gotta ask, what are you @ghost.recon ? A bb coach? A competitor? Just a random bb'er that knows his shizzle? Sorry just never heard of you before don't take it as a diss anyone by the way as he's clearly knowledgable, just wondered.


 Been around for a while bouncing across various forums, never really found a home until I decided to sign up here.

Not a competitor or BB'er. Sometimes I'm hired for performance consulting.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

also ref igf lr3

is there promising data on its effectiveness other than as a pump product?

ive heard many times its largely useless (i have no fixed opinion on it as i know fa about most peptides)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/296854-igf-lr3-worth-it-for-surgical-recovery/?do=embed


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

ghost.recon said:


> 1) Yes and no. Don't need to come off no. If we look at how androgens work, they are basically DNA activators, they bind to the androgen receptor (AR) located in the cytoplasm of cells, in which this causes it to be exported to the nucleus where it can bind to target DNA sequences, these sequences are genes that encode for proteins involved in hypertrophy such as myosin and actin fibres.
> 
> So we got [Androgens] binding to [AR] to produce [Androgen-Complex] which then binds to DNA to become [Androgen-DNA-Binding Complex] which then results in [Hypertrophy Genes] and then [Hypertrophy Proteins].
> 
> ...


 This right here, is an amazing answer. Credit to the forum. I know myself along with others appreciate your time to help on this forum. Big respect to you @ghost.recon


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Lancashiregent said:


> Hi. Thank you for sharing the benefit of your experience and knowledge - very much appreciated!
> 
> I'm running Tren for the first time right now, and enjoying it in the main. Admittedly, I'm running relatively moderate doses - TRT/cruise level test (100mg per week) with 25mg Tren Ace every day.
> 
> ...


 Raloxifene, aromasin, injectable b12, cardio, ssri, proviron, t3, mast.

I've never had limp dick on tren personally, has opposite effect. Try combining with DHT such as proviron and masteron. The penis has high DHT receptors its important of normal penis function.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

testosquirrel said:


> Seriously out of breath doing dumbell curls lol..what causes it on tren....450mg pwk...with 350mg test prop..400mg mast 350mg Winnie
> 
> Cheers


 The more cardio you do pre and during tren the less gassed you will be.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> also ref igf lr3
> 
> is there promising data on its effectiveness other than as a pump product?
> 
> ...


 capable of stimulating proliferation in most tissue types.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

That's my morning. Back to work for me. Get some lunch and hop back on later. Will get through unanswered ones too.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> 1) don't like it because it some how modulates ER, and that pisses me off.
> 
> 2) injectable all the way, by pass liver, injected into the muscle straight away seeking AR instead of going through your acidic gut etc and losing a portion of your dose.
> 
> ...


 Spot on buddy, thanks


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nandrolone will be fine as well?


 Is fine yeah


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

@ghost.recon nice to see ppl who are interested in the scientific approach of steroid use :thumb

got a question for u: say that you modify the structure of testosterone so that it interacts with the cells you want, ie it only activates the AR in muscle tissue. it doesnt activate the AR anywhere else, it doesnt convert to estrogen etc. would this reduce or even completely eliminate side effects? i aint talking about sarms, but test.

btw u said before that aromasin is positive on lipids, you can find studies that suggest that aromasin decreases total cholesterol and ldl, but it also decreases hdl. arimidex increases everything, so its a trade off.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you think protein is an overrated macro nutrient ?.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Which blood tests would you recommend to assess it's viscosity?

I'm asking this to determine my stroke risk, as I use 250ml Test e10d, & am one of the older guys on here. ( even more than Mingster!)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> If you could share these studies that would help. Most AAS to some extent can increase anabolism of other soft tissues. If you want an ideal protocol to aid recovery I would go:
> HGH
> 
> IGFLR3
> ...


 No mention of TB500 or BPC157?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dark sim said:


> No mention of TB500 or BPC157?


 Nothing HGH or IGF1 can't do. I've not made my decision yet on these peptides. Still waiting more studies. But IGF1 is incomparable


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

@ghost.recon

My first cycle of Tren (acetate) I had no issues.

Second and third cycles (Tren ethanate) I suffer from cycles and I have indigestion, burping and worst of all is hiccups (this can be 3-4 hiccups in a row that will last 2-3 days).

All cycles are 500 mg/week and I get no other negative sides.

When I remove the tren it takes about 1 week and the problems dissipate.

Is there anything I can take to stop this, or is tren just not agreeing with me?

Thanks for all your great advice


----------



## Vladbruh (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't have any questions so far, but I sure as hell want to thank you for putting this information out there! It's been a great read


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Nothing HGH or IGF1 can't do. I've not made my decision yet on these peptides. Still waiting more studies. But IGF1 is incomparable


 ive thrown more cash than i care to share at this injury

so given the choice between var and IGF lr3 (bearing in mind already on hgh, ghrp 2, mod grf and bpc) which would you opt for?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Do you think protein is an overrated macro nutrient ?.


 Carbs for me

best


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> ive thrown more cash than i care to share at this injury
> 
> so given the choice between var and IGF lr3 (bearing in mind already on hgh, ghrp 2, mod grf and bpc) which would you opt for?
> 
> IGF. The body can only release so much IGF via GH signalling. Once it has researched maximum IGF1 secretion from the liver then it would make sense to start supplementing with exogenous IGF1


----------



## Johnsmith1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

Johnsmith1980 said:


> Ghost good to have you on board
> 
> 1- with aas in your opinion does more equal more gains?
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> You jelly cause you're getting out guru'd bruh?


 I wish that was the case, but I would never claim to be a guru, but then again I'd never start talking non-sense about gut health either, lol.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

@ghost.recon what advice can you give on using t3 and clen ? Length, doses , safety, recovery time of thyroid suppression, protocol? Cheers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@ghost.recon

*1. In terms of hypertrophy, what would you say is the best dose and timing when using GH?*

*2. Also the same question with regards to Insulin - dosage and timing for pure hypertrophy purposes.*

I imagine your answer could be "it depends on the subject using them", lets say its for someone like me, 19 stone competitive bodybuilder with very strict diet and training.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

This has been one of the best threads on here in a long time

Not just because of @ghost.recon s knowledge but also because of the quality of questions being asked

It's also one of very few threads that has remained informative without being derailed with insults


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> This has been one of the best threads on here in a long time
> 
> Not just because of @ghost.recon s knowledge but also because of the quality of questions being asked
> 
> It's also one of very few threads that has remained informative without being derailed with insults


 I agree, i'll keep an eye on it and make sure it stays that way mate.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Just picked up *test undecanoate* to try on my next cruise. .normally use sust or enanthate


 Is that genesis by any chance?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

ghost.recon said:


> Ooo nice questions
> 
> 1) I guess it is down to preference and word of mouth over the years. If it was Tren E that was being produced by Negma instead of Hex I'm sure today everyone would be raving about E and not Hex. Everyone always relates back to the old days and what was available back then as the period where anabolics were awesome.
> 
> ...


 What's good/bad for gut health mate


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> Thought I'd do an AMA today.
> 
> A little bit about me.
> 
> ...


 Ok I gonna try again as my previous question finished swallowed by the many..

If you have a base of Test E 500mg a week and you would want to add Boldenone (Equi) which dosage would you suggest and why?

(so far in different forums found people saying: 500mg a week, 750mg, 1g, 1,5g even between 2-3g!)

Can you shed some light on this please?

If possible also which dosage would you suggest for cut and for bulk with this compound (obviously I am aware that cutting is eating below maintainance and bulking viceversa, I am asking based on a spot on diet/training)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Ok I gonna try again as my previous question finished swallowed by the many..
> 
> If you have a base of Test E 500mg a week and you would want to add Boldenone (Equi) which dosage would you suggest and why?
> 
> ...


 In on this too ?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> *1. In terms of hypertrophy, what would you say is the best dose and timing when using GH?*
> 
> ...


 1) AM dosing full dose. if 4/5iu per day. If 10 iu per day split AM and PWO. The important thing is to dose it away from bed time to avoid disturbing our natural GH axis.

2) I HOLD NO RESPONSIBILITY WITH WHAT FOLLOWS THIS WARNING. Long acting insulin with an IV bag of aminos and glucose would be the ideal solution but not everyone can IV them selves. So novorapid 15g dextrose per iu of novorapid post workout. Stack with T3 and Tren. IGF1LR3, HGH. Depending on goals can also add 1-2 ius to each meal to facilitate shuttling. I would never this it without tren otherwise can get fat.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> In on this too ?


 Diet and training govern results not anabolics they only assist. I would use 250mg testosterone and 750mg/1g EQ depending on your current status.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

DORIAN said:


> What's good/bad for gut health mate


 Good fresh foods/bad processed foods. Further away a food item is from its natural source the worse it is for you. Think hog dog vs steak.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I take Masteron with Test for lowering SHBG and nothing else. As it's not cheap, what's the minimum I should be taking for that purpose? If dependant on Test dose, how much would you recommend for 500mg/week Test?

Would Proviron be superior in any way and if so what minimum dosage of Proviron should I be taking for that effect?

Obviously will be somewhat person dependant I guess.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

weaver said:


> @ghost.recon nice to see ppl who are interested in the scientific approach of steroid use :thumb
> 
> got a question for u: say that you modify the structure of testosterone so that it interacts with the cells you want, ie it only activates the AR in muscle tissue. it doesnt activate the AR anywhere else, it doesnt convert to estrogen etc. would this reduce or even completely eliminate side effects? i aint talking about sarms, but test.
> 
> btw u said before that aromasin is positive on lipids, you can find studies that suggest that aromasin decreases total cholesterol and ldl, but it also decreases hdl. arimidex increases everything, so its a trade off.


 if only it was that simple eh  you could yes we have many derivatives that have less side effects than others.

the trade off for me is not to have rebound hence i stick with aromasin. It is easier to raise cholesterol than to decrease it, on cycle our chol tends to increase, while on aromasin it was exactly what i needed to bring ranges to back acceptable,


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> I take Masteron with Test for lowering SHBG and nothing else. As it's not cheap, what's the minimum I should be taking for that purpose? If dependant on Test dose, how much would you recommend for 500mg/week Test?
> 
> Would Proviron be superior in any way?


 500mg/week I would suggest at least 250mg mast e per week for lowering SHBG. Proviron is pretty effective at that too although both are almost identical structurally. Then again we have to consdier your actual SHBG circulating levels measured properly to be completely accurate.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Ok I gonna try again as my previous question finished swallowed by the many..
> 
> If you have a base of Test E 500mg a week and you would want to add Boldenone (Equi) which dosage would you suggest and why?
> 
> ...


 Diet and training govern results not anabolics they only assist. I would use 250mg testosterone and 750mg/1g EQ depending on your current status.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

ghost.recon said:


> Good fresh foods/bad processed foods. Further away a food item is from its natural source the worse it is for you. Think hog dog vs steak.


 So the more quality natural foods you eat your body will utilise more protein ? Is that right mate


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tazz said:


> It's fine mate, same question now, without DNP? And your opinion on best things to combat hairloss, I see finasteride thrown around a lot but I've seen the psychological sides to be quite harsh?


 Would avoid the use of DHT regulators all together just let the hair go taking these drugs have more sides than good.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dark sim said:


> Can you elaborate on this?


 GH activates hormone sensitive lipase and causes the release of lipids from adipocytes (fat cells) into the blood stream. This study also shows that this mechanism is chronic and can take place over a long period of time - another reason as to why GH is best run for longer periods of time.

Growth hormone alters lipolysis and hormone-sensitive lipase activity in 3T3-F442A adipocytes.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tazz said:


> Thoughts on DNP, and is it possible to build muscle whilst on it? If so, what would be a good possible recomp cycle, given that diet and training is on point (I'm aware it's user dependant, just an example or two would be nice) Thanks for all this info, and welcome mate


 Be quite hard to grow on DNP.

15 week ghost recomp cycle suggestion.

HGH 4iu per day

Test 250mg/week

EQ 1000mg/week

50mg tren ace EOD

You would look pretty insane after that cycle imo.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

DORIAN said:


> So the more quality natural foods you eat your body will utilise more protein ? Is that right mate


 yep


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon what advice can you give on using t3 and clen ? Length, doses , safety, recovery time of thyroid suppression, protocol? Cheers


 @ghost.recon


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon


 I swear i don't even see half these questions lol.

T3 can be run long term at moderate dosages providing your thyroid is in check before hand. I have run 25-50mcg for 6 months without issues after stopping the thyroid tends to be quite resilient compared to that bastard we call a HPTA.

Clen can be run ED year round. INB4 DOWNREGULATION ARMY. 20-30mg ED.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Would there be any practical difference between doing one weekly shot of Omnadren (1ml amp / 250mg/ml ) or doing two shots of Test E (2x0,5mg 250mg/ml) per week in a low test, high tren cycle?

I've been toying a bit with that steroidcalc app and while Omnadren was designed for less frequent injections, the lower the frequency, the uglier it looks with unstable release levels.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Top thread, I've learnt more on this thread than the last 12 months!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> Diet and training govern results not anabolics they only assist. I would use 250mg testosterone and 750mg/1g EQ depending on your current status.


 Thanks mate, although I never claimed otherwise..


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> T3 can be run long term at moderate dosages providing your thyroid is in check before hand. I have run 25-50mcg for 6 months without issues after stopping the thyroid tends to be quite resilient compared to that bastard we call a HPTA.


 wanted to ask that too. how do you define in check? my TSH was slightly elevated (like 10% above the upper bound) while my t3 and free t4 were in range. been told it might be a sign of hypothyroidism so i thought id avoid runnin t3.

also, how t3 compares to hgh frag in terms of fat lose, if youve run then both?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> I swear i don't even see half these questions lol.
> 
> T3 can be run long term at moderate dosages providing your thyroid is in check before hand. I have run 25-50mcg for 6 months without issues after stopping the thyroid tends to be quite resilient compared to that bastard we call a HPTA.
> 
> Clen can be run ED year round. INB4 DOWNREGULATION ARMY. 20-30mg ED.


 Major Kudos on the thread and the time you take to answer questions mate!

What do you think about the idea that Clen damages heart cells?

Do you think this is true? Is it dose dependant?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Would there be any practical difference between doing one weekly shot of Omnadren (1ml amp / 250mg/ml ) or doing two shots of Test E (2x0,5mg 250mg/ml) per week in a low test, high tren cycle?
> 
> I've been toying a bit with that steroidcalc app and while Omnadren was designed for less frequent injections, the lower the frequency, the uglier it looks with unstable release levels.


 Sustanon was poorly designed.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@ghost.recon Why are you on TRT?

Do you blast on trt or stay at a TRT dose?

What are the long term risk of shutdown of blasting and cruising whilst using hcg?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Is that genesis by any chance?


 No...baltic


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> The more cardio you do pre and during tren the less gassed you will be.


 I do a physical job .climb trees load unload logs and dragging branches all day and feel quiet fit but getting out of breath doing simple things lol. ..I've read about prostaglandin causing it but not sure


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Whats your thoughts on primo? Do you like it in any particular scenario? If so in what combination and minimum effective dose. Assuming genuine of course.......

also, i see you're fond of mast (me too)......do you feel it has muscle building qualities on its own or do you think its sole role is the mitigation of sides, reducing shbg and helping fat and water loss?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Ghost.recon is the man behind Southern Ghost.


 When is the trial?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

zak007 said:


> @ghost.recon Why are you on TRT?
> 
> Do you blast on trt or stay at a TRT dose?
> 
> What are the long term risk of shutdown of blasting and cruising whilst using hcg?


 Low T.

TRT stays the same, add and stop using other anabolics as and when needed. Avoid any aromatising androgens due to getting periodic bloods from my endocrinologist.

Always suggest using HCG on cycle. There is suppression and there is shutdown. You can recover from suppression but you can't from shutdown.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

How do you rate EQ vs Deca for bulking purposes, would you say, you'd get more bang for your buck, so to speak from nandrolone over EQ?

Must EQ be ran for 16 - 20 weeks to get the best from it, or is this typical spouted broscience?

What would be a good dose for a first time stint of EQ? people tend to favour 600 - 1000mg and suggest more needs to be used, over a period of time, hence previous question.

Thank you, you're a credit and it's great to learn.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> 23andme genetic analysis. Google their website (sorry if this is not allowed) They basically sequence your entire DNA genome and tell you if you have any mutations or loss of function/gain of function genes. Pass the data onto me if you need help interpreting but it also tells you what drugs you are more sensitive to or resistant to. I can take a look at your anabolic and catabolic genes and other things involved in muscle growth and see how you are genetically. It is something I have been planning to do a study on with my clients.


 Please tell us more about your clients, what do you do for them? How would you describe your services?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

M1chael said:


> i had my first sex on halotestin at age 17


 I wondered where you were last week bro.....how was he?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> *Carbs for me *
> 
> best


 It's a fact 

Though my concern was , do we really need high amount of protein?. 1gm per pound of BW is even unnecessary? Can we go below this equation and still grow?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Please tell us more about your clients, what do you do for them? How would you describe your services?


 Advanced Chemical Performance Enhancement Consulting.

Advise and design blue prints tailored to their needs / allergies / health / etc. I perform weekly blood work on clients and monitor their health and track it during their entire time working with me.

Professional athletes from various sporting disciplines alongside other non-competitive female and males.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Starz said:


> How do you rate EQ vs Deca for bulking purposes, would you say, you'd get more bang for your buck, so to speak from nandrolone over EQ?
> 
> Must EQ be ran for 16 - 20 weeks to get the best from it, or is this typical spouted broscience?
> 
> ...


 I prefer boldenone over nandrolone any day of the week. I personally do not like nandrolone because it converts to dihydronandrolone and my theories are that this metabolite is involved in number issues caused by running nandrolone such as erectile dysfunction. Boldenone on the other hand converts to a highly anabolic metabolite, dihydroboldenone. However boldenone has lower affinity for the a5reductase enzyme meaning the majority of the enzyme is occupied with testosterone and nandrolone substrates (if you were running nandrolone that is).

Testosterone becomes dihydrotestosterone (DHT)

Boldenone becomes dihydroboldenone (DHB)

Nandrolone becomes dihydronandrolone (DHN)

Maybe that is why when people running higher dosages of EQ usually experience the best gains because of the accumulation of DHB.

I like 250mg testosterone per week with 750mg-1000mg EQ per week. 15 weeks minimum. Take cialis lower BP and bloods to keep track of haem panel.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Is this thread worth pinning haha


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> I prefer boldenone over nandrolone any day of the week. I personally do not like nandrolone because it converts to dihydronandrolone and my theories are that this metabolite is involved in number issues caused by running nandrolone such as erectile dysfunction. Boldenone on the other hand converts to a highly anabolic metabolite, dihydroboldenone. However boldenone has lower affinity for the a5reductase enzyme meaning the majority of the enzyme is occupied with testosterone and nandrolone substrates (if you were running nandrolone that is).
> 
> Testosterone becomes dihydrotestosterone (DHT)
> 
> ...


 As you said, you prefer Boldenone over nandrolone because of erectile dysfunction. However, boldenone is said to be notorious for high haematocrit levels. How you weigh up things in terms of importance. Haematocrit over Erectile dysfunction. Or you think former is easily manageable as compare to latter one?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Take cialis lower BP and bloods to keep track of haem panel.

This means monitor and self- bleed when needed much easier than smashing with a floppy one.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> As you said, you prefer Boldenone over nandrolone because of erectile dysfunction. However, boldenone is said to be notorious for high haematocrit levels. How you weigh up things in terms of importance. Haematocrit over Erectile dysfunction. Or you think former is easily manageable as compare to latter one?


 Take cialis lower BP and bloods to keep track of haem panel.

This means monitor and self- bleed when needed much easier than smashing with a floppy one.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

For someone who is too much prone to DHT side effects without even touching the steroids once.

Will the cycle somewhat like Test 250Mg E10D(or Not to worry about and 250mg/week will be good too ) with EQ 500-600 will be g2g?


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

Couple of questions

1.Whenever i took nandrolone standalone it increased my libido-in a stack with test it killed my libido

Whenever i took anadrol standalone it made me harder and actually lost weight-in a stack with test i blew up in size and strength

Could it be that actually estrogen and / or progsterone is the muscle builder in males?

2.Using DMZ right now and find it stronger than anadrol in the myotrophic department

When using sdrol, I feel my left nipple after a few hours on day 1. DMZ (which is 2 sdrol molecules bound together), zero signs of gyno throughout the course. Any reason for that?

3.last question - Whats your take on myostatin inhibitor peptides like follistatin 344 and ace031? sound tempting with a half life of 10-14 days but cost an arm and a leg. they were hyped in 2011 , the usual "pumps" "fullness" blah but noone really cares anymore these days so i guess they cant touch aas ?

Cheers


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> Is this thread worth pinning haha


 Only threads that get created by the mods get stickied mate. We're pond life.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Is this thread worth pinning haha


 This one does not need a pin to remain at the top of the steroid subforum.

Whats your take on trestolone acetate and dihydroboldenone cypionate?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@ghost.recon

How much is too much? Obviously we all vary in what we actually need to grow, but is there a point at which we'd just be pissing money down the drain?

Do you see any reason why somebody that's run fairly large amounts of gear for years - opinion of large varies, so let's say 1g+ test, 800mg Deca + orals - couldnt then grow on a cycle of half of that or less, training and diet being on point obviously? Or is there really a case for continually needing more?


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

sen said:


> Only threads that get created by the mods get stickied mate. We're pond life.


 @ghost.recon should be knighted as a mod, just my pennies worth


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Deleted. I changed my mind about this one.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> @ghost.recon should be knighted as a mod, just my pennies worth


 Cool ^_^


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Low T.
> 
> TRT stays the same, add and stop using other anabolics as and when needed. *Avoid any aromatising androgens* due to getting periodic bloods from my endocrinologist.
> 
> Always suggest using HCG on cycle. There is suppression and there is shutdown. You can recover from suppression but you can't from shutdown.


 Why is it you avoid anything that aromatises?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

What kind of power Pct would you recommend for guys who have been on for a long time wanting to come off?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Be quite hard to grow on DNP.
> 
> 15 week ghost recomp cycle suggestion.
> 
> ...


 Thank you mate!


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tazz said:


> Thank you mate!


 Try it, dedicate to the cycle training sleep eat etc and come back in 15 weeks see what happens


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@ghost.recon whats the highest dose cycle you have used inc Gh and Slin and what were the doses of all drugs involved?

Also - did this cycle elicit the results you were expecting or did you think that less drugs could have been used to achieve what you did?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

ghost.recon said:


> Low T.
> 
> TRT stays the same, add and stop using other anabolics as and when needed. Avoid any aromatising androgens due to getting periodic bloods from my endocrinologist.
> 
> *Always suggest using HCG on cycle. There is suppression and there is shutdown. You can recover from suppression but you can't from shutdown.*


 Can you elaborate on this or is it (as I would imagine), mostly based on an individual basis?

So is shutdown as you state here a complete lack of response from the leydig cells to LH (hence keeping these functioning with HCG whilst on). Or at the hypothalamic level?

And for some context; if one had been blasting/cruising for some time with no HCG (say 24 months plus) and were to continue doing so, would it be beneficial for them to start HCG now and let it accrue for the ongoing period to trigger the Leydig cells into action over time? Would this have any benefit in this example over solely running a power PCT further down the line.

Thanks


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> 1) just keep aromasin dosage as stable as possible. over time you should find you need less and less aromasin due to its mechanisms. you are actively regulating functional aromatase with zero rebound.
> 
> 2) Not really I wouldn't mess with potassium supplements that much, just eat a balance diet and you should get enough potassium especially with a multi-vit. The body can self regulate sodium and potassium to an extend if you let it. I would suggest running cialis 5-10mg ED for vasodilatory purposes it is very effective in treating pulmonary hypertension. *It has also been shown to be athero-protective supporting endothelial cell health the cells that line our blood vessels so it defends against plaque development which is a big benefit.*


 @ghost.recon , could you please expand on this last bit , how does cialis defend against the plaque development & how effective is it at doing so ? and does it have any effect on already formed plaque ?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Low T.
> 
> TRT stays the same, add and stop using other anabolics as and when needed. Avoid any aromatising androgens due to getting periodic bloods from my endocrinologist.
> 
> Always suggest using HCG on cycle. There is suppression and there is shutdown. You can recover from suppression but you can't from shutdown.


 What's the difference?

suppression = Hypothalamus/pituitary turned off (excuse lamens) by exogenous hormones so no FSH/LH but testes not atrophied/still producing natural hormones due to HCG use.

shutdown = all of above except testicles atrophied and not producing any hormones.

?

are you saying you can't recover at all if you've been blasting and cruising say for years and your testes have atrophied so much you'd struggle to get them back even with HCG blast/power PCT, and are esssentially primary hypogonadal?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey @ghost.recon and thanks a lot for your share.

When you take a look to the effective campounds (AAS) there is only : test, tren, deca, var, EQ, mast, so we dont have a lot of ways for combo's.

Tren screw my lipid but its the only campound I have no sides with it (psycho, bp etc) NPP make me bloat, high bp, EQ no sides but Its very weak imho.

Who can we have the best balance to build the more mass with minimum impact on health ? Can we run tren with every cycle by cycling off tren the same time we cycling on with it ?

Example : w1-w8 - 350mg tren --- 700mg mast- 250mg test

W8-w16 -700 mg mast - 250mg test

w16-24 - 350mg tren etc... etc...

If you had only 2 campounds to pickup, what should it be ? and how you cycle it ?

Do you think adding gh to a AAS stack is a game changer ? I run ansomone since months and I dont think results worst the money except I get very lean while I eat a lot of clean calories. Much more impressive gains with igf1. Got a friend who never run hgh or any other peps, only oils, and his physique is impressive so...

thanks a lot man.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ghost.recon said:


> Advanced Chemical Performance Enhancement Consulting.
> 
> Advise and design blue prints tailored to their needs / allergies / health / etc. I perform weekly blood work on clients and monitor their health and track it during their entire time working with me.
> 
> Professional athletes from various sporting disciplines alongside other non-competitive female and males.


 Interesting part about the allergies.

Is this all allergies such as food intolerances and AAS ?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Advanced Chemical Performance Enhancement Consulting.
> 
> Advise and design blue prints tailored to their needs / allergies / health / etc. I perform weekly blood work on clients and monitor their health and track it during their entire time working with me.
> 
> Professional athletes from various sporting disciplines alongside other non-competitive female and males.


 Very interesting, and likely expensive, in what country are you based, and is all your consulting done face to face or online also?


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

I@ghost.recon

Self bleed for hemo , don't think I've got the guts


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Drew27 said:


> I@ghost.recon
> 
> Self bleed for hemo , don't think I've got the guts


 What ever it takes


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Right babe


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Drew27 said:


> I@ghost.recon
> 
> Self bleed for hemo , don't think I've got the guts


 Only sounds scary

man up

best


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

@ghost.recon

I have some questions regarding deca cycles:

1. what ratio do you think test / deca should be run at? I see alot of people run 2:1 test:deca

2. how long do you think the cycle should be ran for?

3. (regarding your answer to question 1) would you apply this principal to other compounds say test/mast?

4. when B&C, what dose would you recommend to cruise on?

appreciate your time and knowledge mate.


----------



## James42 (Feb 3, 2017)

@ghost.recon

What sort of PCT protocol do you recommend after this mess of a cycle/cruise

I did 16 weeks of test e 500mg a week until November with hcg at 500iu e3d, from then until now for 2 months I've done 250mg test e a week without hcg, do you recommend hcg again before PCT or straight to nolva clomid ?


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Do you think cycling on and off steroids, as opposed to blasting and cruising, is worth it and/ or sustainable in the long run?


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Only sounds scary
> 
> man up
> 
> best


 How would you go about it then ? I don't think it's just a case of manning up.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> 1) just keep aromasin dosage as stable as possible. over time you should find you need less and less aromasin due to its mechanisms. you are actively regulating functional aromatase with zero rebound.
> 
> 2) Not really I wouldn't mess with potassium supplements that much, just eat a balance diet and you should get enough potassium especially with a multi-vit. The body can self regulate sodium and potassium to an extend if you let it. I would suggest running cialis 5-10mg ED for vasodilatory purposes it is very effective in treating pulmonary hypertension. It has also been shown to be athero-protective supporting endothelial cell health the cells that line our blood vessels so it defends against plaque development which is a big benefit.


 Hi first of all thanks for the great insights, ive been glued to the screen for the last two hours!!! is Sildenafil the same / as effective as Cialis against plaque development and cardiovascular health in general? and if so, what dose?

Also you think its worth spending money and time taking supplements like fish oil, garlic pills Coq10 and drinking tons of expensive coconut water and celery juices?

Thanks


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Drew27 said:


> How would you go about it then ? I don't think it's just a case of manning up.


 I have learned from YouTube

seriously

morning

best


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Just read the thread from beginning to end, very good stuff, and thank you for both your time and knowledge.

I am taking levothyroxine for an underactive thyroid gland, damaged by radiation therapy. My labs,have my free T3 and T4 within mid-range but my TSH is still too high, which I am led to believe means the levothyroxine dose is still too low, what's your thoughts?

Also I am currently trying to lose a little weight and am contemplating using exogenous T3 any comments?

Lastly, if I may, am I right in thinking that low T3/T4 levels will lessen the,effects of aas use?

Thanks.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Take cialis lower BP and bloods to keep track of haem panel.
> 
> This means monitor and self- bleed when needed much easier than smashing with a floppy one.


 I self bleed but i was on eq for over a year straight lol can't remember the exact details but if I remember correctly 500ml blood withdrawn lowers hematocrite by 0.3 or 3 points


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Do you recommend your stack of

Test e 250mg perweek

And 1000mg of EQ

Suitable for gaining size/muscle?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@ghost.recon thank you for the reading and info, its most helpful thank you


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> What kind of power Pct would you recommend for guys who have been on for a long time wanting to come off?


 None....stay on


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

This thread is ****ing awesome.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ghost.recon said:


> Low T.
> 
> TRT stays the same, add and stop using other anabolics as and when needed. Avoid any aromatising androgens due to getting periodic bloods from my endocrinologist.
> 
> Always suggest using HCG on cycle. There is suppression and there is shutdown. You can recover from suppression but you can't from shutdown.


 Was the low T due to your test usage or other reasons?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi @ghost.recon

Thank you for sharing your knowledge. Very valuable to all of us.

So my question:

What would be your drugs of choice for a 16 week cycle if you wanted:



Little or no AI (if possible)


Dry, lean mass


Connective tissue friendly (if possible)


Cardio friendly (if possible)


No insulin, but GH is fine


Money no object


Long esters/once or twice per week injections only


Thanks for your time.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a question in regards to my next cycle.

Test E + EQ - have run it before at 400 + 800

or Test E + Deca

Run HCG throughout - what doses would you recommend? Can I run HCG indefinitely, or do you need on off breaks?

But keeping chances of fertility as high as possible. Essentially minimising the risk.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

You have scared him off with all those questions :lol:

best


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Where he go?


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2017)

Sebbek said:


> You have scared him off with all those questions :lol:
> 
> best


 They make him study harder,he needs a vacation from the questionaires.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Zeal said:


> They make him study harder,he needs a vacation from the questionaires.


 When you starting new job there is no holiday for first few months I thought lol

morning

best


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2017)

Sebbek said:


> When you starting new job there is no holiday for first few months I thought lol
> 
> morning
> 
> best


 Must be one of them,hahaha

Calling in for mc at least once a week?

Lol


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

1- My main use for GH is going to be for fat loss as I cut while i cruise. So baring this in mind, what would the best dosage be? I heard 3-4 IU's for fat loss is enough, or is it the more GH i take the more fat loss?

2 - Again my primary goal is fatloss with GH, so when would be the best time to take it? I know it realeases fatty acids when taken so I assume the best time would be before cardio? If so how long before cardio? And what about on days when I'm not doing cardio (eventually I will be doing i daily dont worry). If I dont use the fatty acids when realeased will they just get stored back as fat?

Basically what is the best way to use it for pure fat loss


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Pm's only from now on :thumb

cant blame :thumbup1:

best


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sebbek said:


> Pm's only from now on :thumb
> 
> cant blame :thumbup1:
> 
> best


 Did he say this.....


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Maybe he's out on a recon and will be back soon......I hope. I spent all.my time reading everyone else's questions and his answers and by the time I get to post a question he's a ghost!!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

zak007 said:


> Did he say this.....


 No lol..bit I can see exactly what he's up too lol


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> IMO, in order for anabolics to work most effectively, diet is a huge mediator along with training. But lets say those two variables are perfected and optimised with ongoing adjustments as you progress on cycle then I would look at considering the following androgens:
> 
> - Trenbolone Ace 150-450mg/week
> 
> ...


 1) Hi mate, if I was unable to get Dihydroboldenone but had the rest, then what would I substitute this for and why?

2) No test?

3) Also after reading the whole thread I see you advise masteron at a high level when using tren, however it's abscent from the above cycle. Should it be added?

4) Lastly, for someone who's 100kg and circa 10-15% bf (using this purely as a guide for the question) would the above cycle not seem like a massive amount of gear?

Thanks. Great thread, info and questions


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

I want to know please...

I have one blood test result that's throwing off my assessment of my test use.

I was on 125mg pw in two doses. Trt

I was tested that eve after one 62.5mg delt jab into same arm that bloods were taken from at Twice normal test mid forties.. And do reduced my dose and have been feeling shit ever since.

Did the jab in the delt throw off the bloods taken from that arm?

Are the levels possible from any individual taking that amount going to be broadly the same? Is it possible that my trt could be half the normal dose?

I need more tests but have financial woes tbh


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

stewedw said:


> 1) Hi mate, if I was unable to get Dihydroboldenone but had the rest, then what would I substitute this for and why?
> 
> 2) No test?
> 
> ...


 Not 100 percent sure on this but I'm pretty sure as eq is test derived I've heard ppl mention u don't need test with eq in cycle and older cycles consisted of just dbol and deca with dbol being very androgenic..I'm sure I've seen a few ppl say they tried eq for trt rather than test but don't get it personally


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Imdone88 said:


> Do you recommend your stack of
> 
> Test e 250mg perweek
> 
> ...


 Great stack, very good. Approve.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

testosquirrel said:


> Not 100 percent sure on this but I'm pretty sure as eq is test derived I've heard ppl mention u don't need test with eq in cycle and older cycles consisted of just dbol and deca with dbol being very androgenic..I'm sure I've seen a few ppl say they tried eq for trt rather than test but don't get it personally


 Would not use EQ only. Need test in all cycles. Our male bodies contain the DNA sequence to produce testosterone, it plays a huge role in male physiology not just anabolism. Neuronal function, cardiac health, blood vessel health, bone renewal and haematopoietic signalling. So many processes.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

NotAMigrant said:


> I want to know please...
> 
> I have one blood test result that's throwing off my assessment of my test use.
> 
> ...


 Could be. Would need your baseline prebloods to know fully.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

stewedw said:


> 1) Hi mate, if I was unable to get Dihydroboldenone but had the rest, then what would I substitute this for and why?
> 
> 2) No test?
> 
> ...


 Of course test at physiological dosing.

Masteron more for cutting not really growth. Still good to add though. I like it alot.

Nah not too much gear. people run more.

You welcome.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Can all new tissue made from a blast be maintained in a cruise phase?
> 
> If so whats the top 5 tips to maintain muscle till the next blast?


 DNA transcription and translation is not an instant process. It is actually one of the slower signalling processes. The growth and development of myosin and actin fibres takes months, years.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

GymClassHero said:


> What would happen if one ran Tren at super doses, say 2g?
> 
> What causes Mr O competitors to have distended guts?
> 
> ...


 1. Not sure but it wouldn't be nice. To name a few, high BP, extreme mental alteration, cholesterol...

2. Excessive food, IGF1, Insulin, HGH, getting fat as **** during off season

3. Fast acting esters, rip blends be very popular amongst them. Anavar, winstrol, clen, t3, hgh. Dosages are user dependent. Some respond to higher some need much less to build a good physique.

4. User dependent, have used 2g test 1g EQ in the past before and recovered fine.

5. Yeah of course can alter HPTA signalling but is usually not so severe it cannot be restored. If it was impaired to begin with etc.

6. Yeah low effective dosages over long period of time.

7. Thank bud.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Imdone88 said:


> Can you recommend ways to lower BP?
> 
> My diet is in check, low salt, drink plenty water. Eat lots of fruit etc.
> 
> I read cialis may help?


 Don't low salt. You need some salt in your diet.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Russian_88 said:


> @ghost.recon two more buddy
> 
> 1) saturating receptors ? True or false ? Dose it exist ? Do you need to co,e off to clear receptors so you respond better to gear ?
> 
> 2) follow up on number one, do different compounds fight for receptors ? For example tren and test ?


 answered this one already i think


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Goranchero said:


> Any insights to share on this?


 Someone show me a study with raised PRL on Trenbolone.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon what advice can you give on using t3 and clen ? Length, doses , safety, recovery time of thyroid suppression, protocol? Cheers


 Run it long term stably no problem. Thyroid axis is resilient. Low dose blend long term no time off is great. 25-50mcg T3 / 10-30mcg clen.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> @ghost.recon , could you please expand on this last bit , how does cialis defend against the plaque development & how effective is it at doing so ? and does it have any effect on already formed plaque ?


 Increases athero-protective genes that maintain endothelial cell wall function such as eNOS and many others.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Hi @ghost.recon
> 
> Thank you for sharing your knowledge. Very valuable to all of us.
> 
> ...


 AI - Aromasin

Dry lean mass - Primo, masteron, tren, dihydroboldenone, anavar. proviron

Do HIIT to prevent tren cardio

8iu HGH ED 16 weeks

Use long esters throughout as a base, short esters combined at the start and again to finish.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Please keep questions clear and summarised. Please be fair and do not request book answers, quick fire ones I really enjoy. Ask more quick fire ones instead of long ones. Means I can fire out nice bite size chunks of info to eat and digest. Read through the thread before asking to see if I have already discussed it. Been busy, very busy. Will be travelling soon for my athletes fight camp as head coach.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Front loading, linear dose or progressive increase in steroid dosage during cycle?


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Could be. Would need your baseline prebloods to know fully.


 Well my baseline pre trt was with my test at 8! The best sexual response I ever had was test at 18 to 22 oestrogen on 98... Seems whatever it is it's nothing like that now..


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Please keep questions clear and summarised. Please be fair and do not request book answers, quick fire ones I really enjoy. Ask more quick fire ones instead of long ones. Means I can fire out nice bite size chunks of info to eat and digest. Read through the thread before asking to see if I have already discussed it. Been busy, very busy. Will be travelling soon for my athletes fight camp as head coach.


 Ghost,

2 weeks into a test e only cycle running 500mg a week. First ever pinning for.

My problem is pip. Pinned right glute and took me 5 days to get over that and pinned left glute Monday and wow the pain is bad and is now in lower back! Anything I can do to make this better and does taking ibuprofen stop any growth? I hear hot baths to get the crystals moving? It's starting to effect the intensity of my workouts now


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Alphawolf86 said:


> Ghost,
> 
> 2 weeks into a test e only cycle running 500mg a week. First ever pinning for.
> 
> My problem is pip. Pinned right glute and took me 5 days to get over that and pinned left glute Monday and wow the pain is bad and is now in lower back! Anything I can do to make this better and does taking ibuprofen stop any growth? I hear hot baths to get the crystals moving? It's starting to effect the intensity of my workouts now


 We don't need ghost for this one.

Heat and massage. You have what we call virgin muscles, so initial pinning will cause some bruising. Taking ibruprofen will not effect your growth.

Make sure your injection technique is good, keeping the needle still whilst in the muscle.


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> We don't need ghost for this one.
> 
> Heat and massage. You have what we call virgin muscles, so initial pinning will cause some bruising. Taking ibruprofen will not effect your growth.
> 
> Make sure your injection technique is good, keeping the needle still whilst in the muscle.


 Thanks mate, would using a hot water bottle be any benefit to reduce the swelling, I'm very sterile when it comes to pinning so doubt it's a Abcess but the swelling is bad feel like my left arse cheeky is like niki minaj.

Read about some people saying ibuprofen stints growth but thanks for squashing that rumour


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> Run it long term stably no problem. Thyroid axis is resilient. Low dose blend long term no time off is great. 25-50mcg T3 / 10-30mcg clen.


 @ghost.recon so long and low works as good as the usual 2 weeks on/off for clen in terms of fat loss?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@ghost.recon long acting vs short acting slin ? what maximum lenght of using ?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

The way Superdrol seems to put a huge amount of gylcogen into the muscle would it not be a great cutting compound? On a high carb, high protein diet surely it would do similar things to Tren in terms of nutrient partitioning?

Not a scientist by any means so probably talking BS.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

TEST + EQ or TEST + DECA

if fertility is a concern?

Assumption: HCG throughout - what doses would you recommend?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

@ghost.recon, thanks for answering my previous question.

could you please give me a definitive answer as to how/why tren causes digestive issues and the best way to deal with it ?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@ghost.recon most efficient and effective cycle, cycling without pissing away all gains perspective, using minimal anti-cancer meds pct being a priority?


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Meal timing, especially your personal view on whether theoretically eating all your protein in 1 meal a day vs split every 3 to 4 hrs has any impact.

I eat a lot of Greek Yoghurt and milk each day - your views on a calcium overload


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

leechild4 said:


> @ghost.recon so long and low works as good as the usual 2 weeks on/off for clen in terms of fat loss?


 Ran it for a year straight, thyroid was back to normal after a week. Have asthma. I will say this once and squash it now. If B2 receptor modulators really stopped working and requires time off (as most people suggest), surely asthmatics would die from suffocation because their fast acting clen aka salbutamol stops working? Don't think so. run that shit all day everyday.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

NotAMigrant said:


> Well my baseline pre trt was with my test at 8! The best sexual response I ever had was test at 18 to 22 oestrogen on 98... Seems whatever it is it's nothing like that now..


 Could be a various number of factors. Life style etc. genetics, mutations.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

supertesty said:


> @ghost.recon long acting vs short acting slin ? what maximum lenght of using ?


 Short. Novorapid. No need for time off.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Is it true that low T3/T4 lessens the effects of aas?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> The way Superdrol seems to put a huge amount of gylcogen into the muscle would it not be a great cutting compound? On a high carb, high protein diet surely it would do similar things to Tren in terms of nutrient partitioning?
> 
> Not a scientist by any means so probably talking BS.


 SD is a strange one. It is not very androgenic so not as good for fat loss compared to tren.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> @ghost.recon, thanks for answering my previous question.
> 
> could you please give me a definitive answer as to how/why tren causes digestive issues and the best way to deal with it ?


 I have never seen any data to demonstrate trenbolone-digestion affects. So if the data is not there, I can't answer you I'm afraid.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Is it true that low T3/T4 lessens the effects of aas?


 Natural or exogenous


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyMark said:


> Meal timing, especially your personal view on whether theoretically eating all your protein in 1 meal a day vs split every 3 to 4 hrs has any impact.
> 
> I eat a lot of Greek Yoghurt and milk each day - your views on a calcium overload


 Split. Gastric emptying, maximum digestion rate, absorption rate, utilisation rate.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Natural or exogenous


 If a person's natural tyroid levels are low are aas less effective because of the effects on metabolism?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> If a person's natural tyroid levels are low are aas less effective because of the effects on metabolism?


 Yeah it would. Thyroid is important in regulating all cellular processes.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Yeah it would. Thyroid is important in regulating all cellular processes.


 Thank you.

Exogenous T3 and T4 (levothyroxine) in combination better treatment method for low Thyroid than T4 alone as is often the prescribed medical alproach? (Under production due to radiation therapy.)


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Exogenous T3 and T4 (levothyroxine) in combination better treatment method for low Thyroid than T4 alone as is often the prescribed medical alproach? (Under production due to radiation therapy.)


 Combination therapy is better T3/T4 together.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Combination therapy is better T3/T4 together.


 Thank you.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> SD is a strange one. It is not very androgenic so not as good for fat loss compared to tren.


 Does it follow logically though that steroids that give high glycogen retention in muscles are sparing carbs for energy to do that? Would explain the extreme lethargy..


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@ghost.recon your opinion about seo like syntherol ?

-GH worth the cost ? or only AAS ?

-your opinion about pro bb who only eat solid food ? myth ? know lot of semi-pro who mix lot of shakes and solid food


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> I have never seen any data to demonstrate trenbolone-digestion affects. So if the data is not there, I can't answer you I'm afraid.


 fair enough mate.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

supertesty said:


> @ghost.recon your opinion about seo like syntherol ?
> 
> -GH worth the cost ? or only AAS ?
> 
> -your opinion about pro bb who only eat solid food ? myth ? know lot of semi-pro who mix lot of shakes and solid food


 Yeah worth cost.

I like real food mainly, it is what I implement with my clients. One of which a pro.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@ghost.recon

Your view on boldenone's effect on the body's GABA receptors? I'm fairly sure there is nothing but anecdotal accounts out there and this is what people base their opinions on but seems as if you're the best guy to ask to clarify this.

Cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

@ghost.recon

Whats your view on dnp? Are the risks overhyped? Yes theres a real risk involved just as there is insulin. With slin if well researched i find its quite safe to use. Can the same be said with dnp?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Your view on boldenone's effect on the body's GABA receptors? I'm fairly sure there is nothing but anecdotal accounts out there and this is what people base their opinions on but seems as if you're the best guy to ask to clarify this.
> 
> Cheers. :thumbup1:


 Seen no data on it. No data no comment. I know my limits and I know when I cant answer  Those that try are BS.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Yeah worth cost.
> 
> I like real food mainly, it is what I implement with my clients. One of which a pro.


 thanks mate. I work in a office and can't take my meal in a lunchbox so I do a wrap with chicken slice, rice etc. is it ok ?

-What do you think about progressive overload about doses ? I mean, I never use more than 500mg of tren since I cycle (5 years) do you think I have to up the doses to pass a plateau ?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Whats your view on dnp? Are the risks overhyped? Yes theres a real risk involved just as there is insulin. With slin if well researched i find its quite safe to use. Can the same be said with dnp?


 Yeah run it during winter and make sure you have access to a -4°C cold room.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Seen no data on it. No data no comment. I know my limits and I know when I cant answer  Those that try are BS.


 Nice one, cheers for the clarification. :thumbup1:


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

supertesty said:


> thanks mate. I work in a office and can't take my meal in a lunchbox so I do a wrap with chicken slice, rice etc. is it ok ?
> 
> -What do you think about progressive overload about doses ? I mean, I never use more than 500mg of tren since I cycle (5 years) do you think I have to up the doses to pass a plateau ?


 - is fine flexible dieting is important for our busy life style. we shape bodybuilding around our lives not the other way round.

- i implement progressive overload dosing with my clients. if I am prepping someone I will start on say 50mg tren EOD at the start and towards end of prep will finish off on 200mg EOD all user dependent and how well they respond to everything together.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi @ghost.recon amazing thread thanks.

Read through it all more than once so hope im not repeating anything asked already. And ill try and make stuff yes or no type answers if poss

Have you any knowledge of using injectable l carnitine (plus simple carbs or slin pre and intra workout) for fat loss a la john meadows. Good , bad or latest fad ?

Could someone who isnt an organic chemist home brew it from powders for economy ( the synthetek product is about 50 quid a month ) . also is it true that the protocol increases androgen receptors ? ( by an efficacious amount?)

On a personal level . im 49 , always trained, mainly natty but lately had forays into sarms. They don't do nothing but they don't do a ton either for what they cost. Im accepting that some sort of self admin trt is in my future if i want to look fabulous into old age but im health conscious too. I build ok but struggle to keep fat at bay while bulking so looking for steady leans gains. General health really good so im aiming to keep it that way. (ill be using cialis as per your earlier posts for heart health and awkward gym boners)

Thoughts are a totally GAYLORD blast and trt like 300 to 400max test weekly for six weeks , 150 to 200 for six weeks, rinse repeat for life. Sound reasonable? Or would you go 250 test and some equi on top for those lightweight blasts?

At that level i can probably get by without ai ? I have high shbg so would proviron be a better add in than aromasin at the test levels im looking at to get more out it?

Sorry for a long waffly set of questions but hopefully you can do your rapid fire knowledge bomb replies as you see fit.

Cheers dude


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Does it follow logically though that steroids that give high glycogen retention in muscles are sparing carbs for energy to do that? Would explain the extreme lethargy..


 if glycogen is retained within a cell it will be used.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

gazzamongo said:


> Hi @ghost.recon amazing thread thanks.
> 
> Read through it all more than once so hope im not repeating anything asked already. And ill try and make stuff yes or no type answers if poss
> 
> ...


 So long have mercy haha.

1. no experience on carnitine, never found a reason to use it.

2. dont know, it is just an amino acid lol the body makes it

3. keep dosages stable and consistent alongside training.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@ghost.recon

Micro dosing trenbolone for HRT purposes. Is this a viable idea from the research available?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Micro dosing trenbolone for HRT purposes. Is this a viable idea from the research available?


 Yeah mentioned it earlier with my clients.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

What training style do you prefer. Might have been asked already


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

ghost.recon said:


> Always suggest using HCG on cycle. There is suppression and there is shutdown. You can recover from suppression but you can't from shutdown.


 @ghost.recon Is shutdown as you state here a complete lack of response from the leydig cells to LH (hence keeping these functioning with HCG whilst on). Or at the hypothalamic level?

-If one has already been blasting/cruising for some time with no HCG (say 24 months plus and were to continue doing so), would it be beneficial to start running HCG at 500-1000IU/week and let it accrue over time to trigger the Leydig cells into action? Would that be better than a Power PCT further down the line.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

@ghost.recon Could you explain why shorter esters are preferable with low SHBG? I've seen that Dr.Crisler say it a few times but I never understood why.

It'll help explain why me and a few others with low SHBG didn't do well with Nebido.

Thanks.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Vibora said:


> @ghost.recon Is shutdown as you state here a complete lack of response from the leydig cells to LH (hence keeping these functioning with HCG whilst on). Or at the hypothalamic level?
> 
> -If one has already been blasting/cruising for some time with no HCG (say 24 months plus and were to continue doing so), would it be beneficial to start running HCG at 500-1000IU/week and let it accrue over time to trigger the Leydig cells into action? Would that be better than a Power PCT further down the line.


 no there can be break down at different levels of the axis. if at the leydig cells you wont respond to LH, if at the pituitary clomid will not have any effect etc. in most cases the pituitary just slows that.

yeah it would be worth it do it get some bloods done too


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

stewedw said:


> 1) Hi mate, if I was unable to get Dihydroboldenone but had the rest, then what would I substitute this for and why?
> 
> 2) No test?
> 
> ...


 @ghost.recon

Thibk this one was missed in the masses, if you have a chance to reply it would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

stewedw said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Thibk this one was missed in the masses, if you have a chance to reply it would be appreciated. Cheers


 substitute with high EQ and low tren.

of course test always test!

yeah mast is a great on cycle support androgen i love it, to some extend maintains BP due to minimising water retention

its not a lot no


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

@ghost.recon can clen and t3 be used at same the lengths by women as men do?


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

Got low T, normal range but in the very low end. My DHEAS is below ranges. You think it would help trying a DHEA supp? Also Any suggestions to on how to improve thyroid lvls(my thyroid is also below normal ranges)....Never used any AAS btw


----------



## Ed Mac (Dec 31, 2009)

@ghost.recon

having a bad problem with injecting lately. Anytime I inject glutes I'm getting so called tren cough but not from tren only from anything I inject I do find that thinner compounds are worse.its way beyond tren cough last jab felt it in my lungs immediately followed by a pins and needle sensation in my fingers and face also pressure in my forehead it passes after a few mins. Could scar tissue be the cause of this? Have very bad scar tissue build up in glutes from big injection volumes.doesnt happen anywhere else.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

babyarm said:


> @ghost.recon can clen and t3 be used at same the lengths by women as men do?


 yes


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Thought I'd do an AMA today.
> 
> A little bit about me.
> 
> ...


 "using insulin for first time" what protocol would you advise? Type, timing, amount, sugar, duration etc. Sorry its a bit vague !!


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

zariph said:


> Got low T, normal range but in the very low end. My DHEAS is below ranges. You think it would help trying a DHEA supp? Also Any suggestions to on how to improve thyroid lvls(my thyroid is also below normal ranges)....Never used any AAS btw


 Could help, would need to look into your file and get a complete patient history to be able to offer some valid advice there as it is a more unique case. Thyroid you need to find out which part of the axis is being affected either low conversion of T4 to T3 or low T4 out put etc. See an endo this is something that requires more than just a forum post to answer sorry.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Would not use EQ only. Need test in all cycles. Our male bodies contain the DNA sequence to produce testosterone, it plays a huge role in male physiology not just anabolism. Neuronal function, cardiac health, blood vessel health, bone renewal and haematopoietic signalling. So many processes.


 Why do ppl say they do it..I don't get it i suspected you would need test but couldn't understand why so many ppl insisted on EQ only for trt


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

testosquirrel said:


> Why do ppl say they do it..I don't get it i suspected you would need test but couldn't understand why so many ppl insisted on EQ only for trt


 bro science?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Hiya again mate, whats your opinion on methyl tren both oral and injectable? Would it be useful in a cut, or best as a preworkout? (or both/anything else useful you want to add lmao)


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> bro science?


 Perfect answer


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Great replies, so lastly...

When I cut I can cut.... When I bulk I lose appetite and more importantly I poo..... A lot. Often soft. Is this something I can address with support for my guts and also how to minimise tren sides (I get shirt temper and my reasoning ability is poor. Detachment is also an issue. In the gym I'm fine, outwith I'm not.... Any pointers?.

Thanks


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

@ghost.recon

what kinda of power Pct would you recommend for someone wanting to recover after a long time on?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> AI - Aromasin
> 
> Dry lean mass - Primo, masteron, tren, dihydroboldenone, anavar. proviron
> 
> ...


 Hi GR

My bad entirely, poorly worded question!

Those bullets were my requirements for the cycle i.e., I want to use, if possible, little or no AI... I want long esters only so i can inject 1-2 times per week max, etc.

So you don't have to skip back in the thread, I've re posted the bullets below, and those conditions being the case, what would your recommended cycle be?



ghost.recon said:


> What would be your drugs of choice for a 16 week cycle if you wanted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For example, right now, I am crushing on 150mg test enanthate and 100mg masteron enanthate; doing this puts me a teeny bit over the top end of normal for test, and I don't need an AI to keep my E2 in check (it's well within normal range).

*What could I add to this to satisfy the conditions (bullets) above, and in what doses? *

Please feel free to ignore this if the answer is long winded or you feel you have answered it elsewhere - I appreciate you're putting a lot of time into this thread and everyone is benefiting from it.

Best wishes!!


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> yes


 Ghost,

first ever test E cycle and taking anastrozole for my Ai. I've just down my second week at 500mg a week. I need a bit of guidance as at the minute I don't seem to be pumped up or feel anything am I having too much Ai? Currently taking 0.5 eod.

Thanks


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Alphawolf86 said:


> Ghost,
> 
> first ever test E cycle and taking anastrozole for my Ai. I've just down my second week at 500mg a week. I need a bit of guidance as at the minute I don't seem to be pumped up or feel anything am I having too much Ai? Currently taking 0.5 eod.
> 
> Thanks


 Too soon

Be patient, your strength and fullness will start to climb around week 4-6 (assuming diet, programming and rest covered)

You won't 'feel' anything

Your ai dose is likely fine however no one can say for certain without bloods


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Too soon
> 
> Be patient, your strength and fullness will start to climb around week 4-6 (assuming diet, programming and rest covered)
> 
> ...


 Thanks swole. Me been impatient. Training 5 days a week and 2 days rest. Cardio Is in there too. Trying to get as much protein in as I can.

Problem im also having is PIP. Pinned both glutes now and still suffering with my left glute since Monday. I think I've shot it too quick. Any other remedies to kick the pain and will my glutes get used to the pins??I hear ibuprofen stops protein synthesis? So trying to keep off it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Alphawolf86 said:


> Thanks swole. Me been impatient. Training 5 days a week and 2 days rest. Cardio Is in there too. Trying to get as much protein in as I can.
> 
> Problem im also having is PIP. Pinned both glutes now and still suffering with my left glute since Monday. I think I've shot it too quick. Any other remedies to kick the pain and will my glutes get used to the pins??I hear ibuprofen stops protein synthesis? So trying to keep off it


 Your Virgin muscles will pip bad at first regardless of technique

It's part of paying your dues (wait till you break your calves in, then you'll know true pip)

Yes leave the nsaids, whole nother topic but leave all painkillers unless essential (post surgery, severe snatching back pain ect) in most cases they'll hinder recover (nsaids in particular) and they're toxic to the body

if pip is real bad just take as hot a bath as you can bear and sit in it for 20 mins


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's what I have currently planned for spring/summer. Looking to recomp / cut for summer vacations (weeks 29-31). Any gear dosages out of whack, should I add or remove something?

Unfortunately I cannot keep gear in the fridge, so HGH and HCG are not an option (although I have 3x5000 IU Choriomon in my stash, if it would make a positive difference, I could run it in weeks 30-31)

I want tren completely out of my system before week 29, acid reflux and tren emo drama are not an option for what I have in plan this summer.

View attachment 139140


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

can we sack off all the shitty what gear questions should I use like? nobody cares about your test e 600mg cycles.....and to the guy above, how is ghost gonna know what doses or drugs are gonna be magical for you?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> I have some questions regarding deca cycles:
> 
> ...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

S123 said:


> *can we sack off all the shitty what gear questions should I use like?* nobody cares about your test e 600mg cycles.


 have to agree with this

the OP's offering a fountain of creditable knowledge and the questions seem to have taken a dip to what 80% of the forum could answer


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Can ghost comment on if there are any interactions between clenbuterol and statins and clen effects on lipids, both hdl and ldl. Thanks

Swole Troll - zero percent of the forum have answered this question in case you were wondering if its another sh!t question.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Here's what I have currently planned for spring/summer. Looking to recomp / cut for summer vacations (weeks 29-31). Any gear dosages out of whack, should I add or remove something?
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot keep gear in the fridge, so HGH and HCG are not an option (although I have 3x5000 IU Choriomon in my stash, if it would make a positive difference, I could run it in weeks 30-31)
> 
> ...


 Nice looking cycle, but man you are going to be one horny motherf***er with 20mg of Cialis every day. I've used 5mg before and I was harder than a boulder.

God knows what 20mg would do!!!

Understand it has health benefits and plan to run some daily just for that (as I'm sure that is your intention here.)


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Can ghost advise what the benefit of running T3 and clen on a bulk is?

Cheers


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Lancashiregent said:


> Nice looking cycle, but man you are going to be one horny motherf***er with 20mg of Cialis every day. I've used 5mg before and I was harder than a boulder.
> 
> God knows what 20mg would do!!!
> 
> Understand it has health benefits and plan to run some daily just for that (as I'm sure that is your intention here.)


 I couldn't use public transport when on 20/day :lol:

morning

best


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Lancashiregent said:


> Nice looking cycle, but man you are going to be one horny motherf***er with 20mg of Cialis every day. I've used 5mg before and I was harder than a boulder.
> 
> God knows what 20mg would do!!!
> 
> Understand it has health benefits and plan to run some daily just for that (as I'm sure that is your intention here.)


 Well, end of my last cycle I did 40 days on 20mg cialis... it was fun. 

Cialis dose is the one thing I'm uncertain about. 5, 10, 20mg ED, how much to run for an extended period of time to minimize negative sides.


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Your Virgin muscles will pip bad at first regardless of technique
> 
> It's part of paying your dues (wait till you break your calves in, then you'll know true pip)
> 
> ...


 Thanks swole, I've sacked off the ibuprofen and just manned up. Back to my right glute on Monday so fingers crossed it won't be as bad pip. Doesn't help going to work and people ask why your walking like you've s**t your pants


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Great thread.

Long time reader of this forum but signed up for this thread.

Got two questions please

1) What's your training like on a bulking cycle? Do you train muscle groups twice a week for example or same split with more sets, intensity etc

2) What's your opinion on refeeds/ cheat days on and off cycle?

If I had one cheat day a week and went 2100 calories over maintenance, would I gain the same fat as going 300 grams over maintenance every day?

Thanks


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Ghost think you may have missed this is the sea of questions! From what you have written so far you are a big advocate of GH use:

1- My main use for GH is going to be for fat loss as I cut while i cruise. So baring this in mind, what would the best dosage be? I heard 3-4 IU's for fat loss is enough, or is it the more GH i take the more fat loss?

2 - Again my primary goal is fatloss with GH, so when would be the best time to take it? I know it realeases fatty acids when taken so I assume the best time would be a couple hours before cardio - If so how long before cardio?

-And what about on days when I'm not doing cardio - how would the timing change then?

-If I dont use the fatty acids when realeased will they just get stored back as fat? So paying/using the GH would have been pointless?

Basically what is the best way to use it for pure fat loss


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

SoberHans said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Long time reader of this forum but signed up for this thread.
> 
> ...


 1. This annoys me so much, training should be the same, intensity should always remain high, regardless of on cycle/off cycle.

2. Used as and when you see fit, not sure why you'd need a refereed on cycle though assuming you'll be in a surplus anyway,

To answer the last question, yes. Your weekly calorie intake would be the same therefore your weight gain/loss would remain the same.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> 1. This annoys me so much, training should be the same, intensity should always remain high, regardless of on cycle/off cycle.
> 
> 2. Used as and when you see fit, not sure why you'd need a refereed on cycle though assuming you'll be in a surplus anyway,
> 
> To answer the last question, yes. Your weekly calorie intake would be the same therefore your weight gain/loss would remain the same.


 1. I wouldn't say so

2.you can cycle carbs on bulk as well

3.no

f**k off is 2am almost lol

best


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> 1. This annoys me so much, training should be the same, intensity should always remain high, regardless of on cycle/off cycle.
> 
> 2. Used as and when you see fit, not sure why you'd need a refereed on cycle though assuming you'll be in a surplus anyway,
> 
> To answer the last question, yes. Your weekly calorie intake would be the same therefore your weight gain/loss would remain the same.


 You can train more intensely and more frequently on cycle because your recovery is so much better. How can you say you can train just as intensely bulking on gear as opposed to cutting naturally that's just daft.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> You can train more intensely and more frequently on cycle because your recovery is so much better. How can you say you can train just as intensely bulking on gear as opposed to cutting naturally that's just daft.


 He literally meantioned nothing about cutting, so I've got no idea where you got that from, mine was related to bulking. If you programming is decent then there would be no reason to alter is whether you were bulking naturally or on gear. It's not a magic drug that allows you to train every muscle everyday is it. You still need recovery time for a multitude of reasons, hypertrophy, joints, tendons, CNS regardless of gear.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Is water retention on testosterone relative to the does you take.

For example, if I am on 500mg for 12 weeks will the water I would be retaining be the same or more if I was on 1g of test? This also assumes keeping e2 stable at the same levels respectively.

Or can the body only hold so much water with using test that any more will not have a big impact on water retention their after?


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> 1. This annoys me so much, training should be the same, intensity should always remain high, regardless of on cycle/off cycle.
> 
> 2. Used as and when you see fit, not sure why you'd need a refereed on cycle though assuming you'll be in a surplus anyway,
> 
> To answer the last question, yes. Your weekly calorie intake would be the same therefore your weight gain/loss would remain the same.


 I said more intensity, never said anything about no intensity off cycle. Surely you're able to push yourself more on cycle.

I'd like to see @ghost.recon response to cheat day thing too.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> He literally meantioned nothing about cutting, so I've got no idea where you got that from, mine was related to bulking. If you programming is decent then there would be no reason to alter is whether you were bulking naturally or on gear. It's not a magic drug that allows you to train every muscle everyday is it. You still need recovery time for a multitude of reasons, hypertrophy, joints, tendons, CNS regardless of gear.


 You said training intensity should *always* remain high regardless of on/off cycle, implying there is never a need to alter it. You mention decent programming but then you say that?

I didn't say it was a magic drug that let you train every muscle every day but it definitely allows you train harder and with more volume than training naturally.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Serious question:

Why does DNP give me an infection on my dick every time I take it? Always on the same spot, same procedure every time. It used to never happen, only started happening past 3 times I've used it. Once in Jan, another time a few months ago, and in 2015. It starts off itchy, then discharge, then the skin goes raw red. I tried taking DNP again last night but this time I took it with an antibiotic, and today I have the same side effects, a bit itchy on the exact same spot on my dick.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> You said training intensity should *always* remain high regardless of on/off cycle, implying there is never a need to alter it. You mention decent programming but then you say that?
> 
> I didn't say it was a magic drug that let you train every muscle every day but it definitely allows you train harder and with more volume than training naturally.


 Guys lets be honest, when you take gear you recover faster, lift more and workout more intensely, we all know this. We also know that natty trainers train a particular way which is proven to do x y and Z. Adding steroids does change that (read anything by lyle Mcdonald or even recent studies showing why so called pump training simply doesn't work for natty trainers) so bearing that in mind, the question should surely be.

Ghost

What's the most effective way to eat and train to utilise the cycles you advocate, or is the difference I'm training irrelevant?

A not of questions regarding absorption of nutrients by the looks of things.

Hold for replies.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Nara said:


> Serious question:
> 
> Why does DNP give me an infection on my dick every time I take it? Always on the same spot, same procedure every time. It used to never happen, only started happening past 3 times I've used it. Once in Jan, another time a few months ago, and in 2015. It starts off itchy, then discharge, then the skin goes raw red. I tried taking DNP again last night but this time I took it with an antibiotic, and today I have the same side effects, a bit itchy on the exact same spot on my dick.


 Must to be your weakest body part lol

best


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@Goranchero that cycle... 700 Tren, 700 Mast and 20mg Cialis. You're a long list of sex offences waiting to happen, buddy. :lol:

400 of each had me a sex obsessed mess.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay here goes......

Im currently on a cruise dose of 180mg test enth a week, 3rd week of it.

Leading up to it I ran 15 weeks of test enth at 600 to 650 a week.

I did not use hcg on cycle.

I've decided that I will cruise for 2 more weeks and my question is pct related :

-how long should I wait after my last cruise pin before I start pct?

- in the period between last pin and pct will hcg be of benefit as I have around 9000 iu of it.

I'm only asking as I stayed on a cruise dose as I found it so great to be on test, I had low levels before I ever cycled so this made me feel like a new man..... But After reading a post about blast and cruise and how it's not great idea unless you are a competitor I have decided I better come off for a few months. Not to mention I got high rbc / hematocrit / Hemoglobin on cycle AND nowhere would let me donate blood as I have an auto immune platelet disorder.

Any replies are greatly appreciated, any help is great guys

CHEERS!!!!!


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> 1. Not sure but it wouldn't be nice. To name a few, high BP, extreme mental alteration, cholesterol...
> 
> 2. Excessive food, IGF1, Insulin, HGH, getting fat as f**k during off season
> 
> ...


 You mention IGF-1 here, so figured it would be a good time to ask...

Am I correct in saying that synthetic IGF-1 is useless for building muscle, and only naturally produced IGF-1 -- or IGF-1 produced as a result of synthetic GH administration -- has any effect on building muscle at all?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> @Goranchero that cycle... 700 Tren, 700 Mast and 20mg Cialis. You're a long list of sex offences waiting to happen, buddy. :lol:
> 
> 400 of each had me a sex obsessed mess.


 YOLO.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Redser said:


> Okay here goes......
> 
> Im currently on a cruise dose of 180mg test enth a week, 3rd week of it.
> 
> ...


 Just start a new thread instead of asking basic questions in here.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Robbie789 said:


> Just start a new thread instead of asking basic questions in here.


 Cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Redser said:


> Okay here goes......
> 
> Im currently on a cruise dose of 180mg test enth a week, 3rd week of it.
> 
> ...


 Why would you cruise before PCT?


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Why would you cruise before PCT?


 @Quackerz I was planning to blast cruise blast cruise...... After doing my research and reading too many posts about how cruising was bad for the health and only worth it if I were a competitor etc put me off the idea.

I was in the doc on Thursday and she did full blood panel plus male and female panel.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

In for more informations!


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> SSRI + DHT + T3 to suppress tren sides.


 So let's make an example, i run 300 TestE 600 TrenE, then to reduce sides, i add...

1) DHT -> 600 MasteronE (SD/PrimoE/Anavar/DHB can work too right?)

2) T3 -> 25mcg ed

3) SSRI -> ??? Which one is best to add?

Usually when i used Tren in the past i was only on T3 and Masteron, never added an SSRI...

Regarding SSRI, natural SSRIs can be enough?

Something like integration of 5-HTP and carbs rich in tryptophan.... or is better to use a drug?

Last question.

Have you ever used Deprenyl/Jumex instead of Pramipexole or Dostinex to control high prolactine?

I have read something about Jumex very promising... helps with memory, brain, wellbeing etc etc


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Has this thread come to an end then?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> Is water retention on testosterone relative to the does you take.
> 
> For example, if I am on 500mg for 12 weeks will the water I would be retaining be the same or more if I was on 1g of test? This also assumes keeping e2 stable at the same levels respectively.
> 
> Or can the body only hold so much water with using test that any more will not have a big impact on water retention their after?


 No. It is dependant on diet and the person. You wouldn't hold double the amount of water on 1g as on 500mg. It doesn't work like that.

That's not to say that you cant hold doubke the water I'm just pointing out that other factors come in.

If you did 1.5g you wouldn't hold 3 X the amount of water as if you were on 500mg. Make sense?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Back


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Back


 HI dude nice to have you back. Please kindly take a look at the question I left in your 2.0 thread!


----------



## zariph (Jul 23, 2015)

Will I see any negative effects while running clomid 25mg EOD, or is this such a low dose that side most like wont appear? Also do you take it with or without food - does it matter?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

zariph said:


> Will I see any negative effects while running clomid 25mg EOD, or is this such a low dose that side most like wont appear? Also do you take it with or without food - does it matter?


 Empty stomach before bed, has long half life.


----------



## rockstar6181 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi ghost.recon - what's your opinion on use of AI on TRT? lots of conflicting reports around and also information that estrogen tests which aren't ultra sensitive aren't accurate?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

rockstar6181 said:


> Hi ghost.recon - what's your opinion on use of AI on TRT? lots of conflicting reports around and also information that estrogen tests which aren't ultra sensitive aren't accurate?


 User dependent. Request that you have LC - MS detection for E2 testing not ECLIA. Then you will get a true reading of your E2. Then we can decide on the best approach towards AI use while on TRT.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyMark said:


> HI dude nice to have you back. Please kindly take a look at the question I left in your 2.0 thread!


 Thank you, hope you have been well. I think I answered it not sure. I answered quite a lot today.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

stewedw said:


> Has this thread come to an end then?


 No


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is adding T3 25mcg to 50mcg a good option on a bulk from point of view that i would increase appetite and nutrition shuttling?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

25mcg if your goal is muscle growth. Yes that is exactly what it would help facilitate, maybe not so much the nutrient shuttling that is another thing, but appetite yes due to faster digestion and peristalsis, increase absorption due to upregulation of transporter proteins, increased fat mobilisation (which training hard will do anyways), increase amino acid metabolism (protein synthesis), increased glucose metabolism, and basically metabolism of the entire body. Providing you keep feeding your body the calories it needs as you grow you will be able to exploit these properties of T3. People often think T3 and instantly go 'fat loss'. I have added quality lean muscle tissue using this protocol for several months in the last year. So it is good to go buddy  @Jatin Bhatia


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> 25mcg if your goal is muscle growth. Yes that is exactly what it would help facilitate, maybe not so much the nutrient shuttling that is another thing, but appetite yes due to faster digestion and peristalsis, increase absorption due to upregulation of transporter proteins, increased fat mobilisation (which training hard will do anyways), increase amino acid metabolism (protein synthesis), increased glucose metabolism, and basically metabolism of the entire body. Providing you keep feeding your body the calories it needs as you grow you will be able to exploit these properties of T3. People often think T3 and instantly go 'fat loss'. I have added quality lean muscle tissue using this protocol for several months in the last year. So it is good to go buddy  @Jatin Bhatia


 Can you please layout the protcol you used?. How much duration ?. Dosages? 25mcg?. Timing?


----------



## Whoremoan1 (Mar 13, 2017)

is there anything that lowers progesterone directly or indirectly?

is having an elevated progesterone even that bad? if everything else is in check, no gyno etc ??


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Whoremoan1 said:


> is there anything that lowers progesterone directly or indirectly?
> 
> is having an elevated progesterone even that bad? if everything else is in check, no gyno etc ??


 There are some anti-PRG medicines out there but I am not that educated on them. I will do some research for you. The main thing is keeping E2 in check which usually keeps PRG in check. The female hormone cascade is quite strange. E2-PRL-PRG often signal together and each one can amplify the others.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

HOw far in your opinion can test only cycles take you?  Before you basically spinning your wheels


----------



## Lena2016 (Mar 23, 2017)

NostrilBrah said:


> How old are you now out of interest? and how important do you think HCG during a cycle is for a faster recovery afterwards and what kind of doses do you recommend?
> 
> Cheers.


 In normal,when you take long time HGH,you should take HCG to remove the side effect of the HGH


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

What is the most effective supplements to use to help lower bp and manage cholesterol whilst on cycle.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> What is the most effective supplements to use to help lower bp and manage cholesterol whilst on cycle.


 BP - Cardio, Cialis, Beta blockers.

Cholesterol - Diet, suitable cholesterol friendly AI, raloxifene/tamoxifen also been shown to positively regulate lipids. Cardio.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Lena2016 said:


> In normal,when you take long time HGH,you should take HCG to remove the side effect of the HGH


 What the f**k?

HCG is a glycoprotein hormone produced in pregnant and post-menopausal women which functions as a gonadotropin in the same fashion that LH/FSH stimulating endogenous testosterone production in the testes(leydig cells), Also used to perserve fertility and prevent testicular atrophy from steroid use.

HGH is a peptide hormone secreted by the pituitary gland that signals grow, production, and regeneration of cells via IGF-1 signalling. Used to augment the effects of anabolic androgenic steroids and improve recovery time in athletes or as replacement therapy in aging adults and deficient children.

Your question makes no sense lmao

Beautiful troll


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@ghost.recon not read full thread but best poster here recently and most contributing, so thanks good to see someone massively putting effort into helping, same as @dvlt and @Ultrasonic are unnoticed I hope names are correct serious high regarded members


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> BP - Cardio, Cialis, Beta blockers.
> 
> Cholesterol - Diet, suitable cholesterol friendly AI, raloxifene/tamoxifen also been shown to positively regulate lipids. Cardio.


 Which type of diet can help with cholesterol?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> Which type of diet can help with cholesterol?


 To be honest I would not be too concerned with cholesterol, keeping the general panel within range is what is important. Research has shown recently that cholesterol is not as bad as it has been made out to be in recent years and that the use of statins in fact has minimal effect on CVD.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/behindtheheadlines/news/2016-06-13-study-says-theres-no-link-between-cholesterol-and-heart-disease/


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Gavinmcl said:


> @ghost.recon not read full thread but best poster here recently and most contributing, so thanks good to see someone massively putting effort into helping, same as @dvlt and @Ultrasonic are unnoticed I hope names are correct serious high regarded members


 Thank you buddy I try my best


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

DORIAN said:


> HOw far in your opinion can test only cycles take you?  Before you basically spinning your wheels


 It can take you pretty far providing the right ancillaries are used in conjunction such as AI etc. You can still cut, you can still bulk on test. It might just take you longer without the use of other derivative AAS


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyMark said:


> HI dude nice to have you back. Please kindly take a look at the question I left in your 2.0 thread!


 Will do


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BoomTime said:


> No. It is dependant on diet and the person. You wouldn't hold double the amount of water on 1g as on 500mg. It doesn't work like that.
> 
> That's not to say that you cant hold doubke the water I'm just pointing out that other factors come in.
> 
> If you did 1.5g you wouldn't hold 3 X the amount of water as if you were on 500mg. Make sense?


 This.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Lena2016 said:


> In normal,when you take long time HGH,you should take HCG to remove the side effect of the HGH


 Never heard of using HCG to manage HGH side effects


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey buddy, what are you thoughts on clen and negative effects the cardovascular system. I have a bicuspid aortic value with mild to moderate aortic regurgitation. irregular heart beat bit my cardiologist not particularly concerned. RPR 58

Cardio workouts are substantial

Anything particular type of AAS or BB Meds i should?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Hey buddy, what are you thoughts on clen and negative effects the cardovascular system. I have a bicuspid aortic value with mild to moderate aortic regurgitation. irregular heart beat bit my cardiologist not particularly concerned. RPR 58
> 
> Cardio workouts are substantial
> 
> Anything particular type of AAS or BB Meds i should?


 Your health is number 1 in this case no matter what. I never enjoy advising individuals with cardiac complications because I have to be very careful in what I say.

Clen is out of the picture for you. Anything that can alter cardiac function please avoid. What is your consultants prognosis and advice? It would be difficult to comment without a full picture of your general medical history.

You should be okay AAS with minimal adverse effects at moderate dosages such as test and primo. Do pay careful attention while using test as you will want to keep your E2 and BP in check, this is very crucial. The average AAS user without any cardiac complications can get away temporarily with slight elevations in BP as the body is generally very resilient, more than we give it credit for to be honest. But in your case, choose an effective AI such as aromasin, which allows you to regulate your E2 with precision combined with carefully observed blood work.

Avoid: clen, ephedrine, T3, cialis, viagra, beta blockers, benzos, aromatising AAS etc.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Your health is number 1 in this case no matter what. I never enjoy advising individuals with cardiac complications because I have to be very careful in what I say.
> 
> Clen is out of the picture for you. Anything that can alter cardiac function please avoid. What is your consultants prognosis and advice? It would be difficult to comment without a full picture of your general medical history.
> 
> ...


 yes, realise its a shot in the dark given I have given not you much information. From my last blood test 3 years ago (years after AAS use), nothing really stood out. Only things worth noting are

*LIVER Function (elevated)*

AST serum Level: 60

ALT / SGPT serum Level: 42

at that time I was off the gym and diet was poor. That has since been rectified.

*Thyroid Function*

Serum TSH level: 1.19mU/L

Serum free T4 14.5

Cholesterol: 4.2 , cholesterol HDL ratio: 3.1

*BP* 150/90 (as far as I can remember) HOWEVER, the professor of cardiology has stated 2 factors:

1) I was measured using the wrong cuff size and apparently its a common problem amongst GPs. A larger cuff size showed 130 / 80, still a touch elevated 
2) In his view : I have no secondary effects of high BP and it is incorrect to necessarily assume high(ish) BP is an automatic indication of poor health

His advice was: consistent and regular cardio, avoid HIIT, monitoring every few years (I am 43), reduce salt content of diet (due to processed foods). He did take time to stress the importance of moderate cardio.

*AAS usage*

I rarely do large cycles, 600mg test and 4-5 weeks of Anadrol (50mg / day), would be the limit. I x 14 week cycle per year . Given you mention avoid use of automatising AAS, and these are two offenders, would you still be cautious on I using them ?

*CLEN usage*

Thats fine, I don't think its helping much away, happy to bin them with any stimulants.

Thank you for your time and I am certainly not holding you to anything ! It is very educational for me. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

Fantastic thread, all my questions have already been answered. Ghost.recon knows his s**t


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> To be honest I would not be too concerned with cholesterol, keeping the general panel within range is what is important. Research has shown recently that cholesterol is not as bad as it has been made out to be in recent years and that the use of statins in fact has minimal effect on CVD.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/behindtheheadlines/news/2016-06-13-study-says-theres-no-link-between-cholesterol-and-heart-disease/


 My diet consists mainly in 3/6 whole eggs a day, 3/6tbsp hemp seeds, 1kg meat/fish a day, 1kg mixed veggies, 450g rice on wo days, 120g carbs of choice on non wo days.

I always do 2/3 liss cardio 3 times a week.

ATM I am on 300 TestE 200 TestP 200 TrestoloneA 40 Anavar ed 600 Eq.

Growing/recomping really well. Hope my cholesterol will be in check...

I will be worried by it when cruising.  during cruise time I usually do a month of liver detox with Milk Thistle, Tudca, Liv52.


----------

